# Surf Cup Scandal: Dallas Texans (PST) Salazar colludes with TFA



## fantasyfutbol (Jan 2, 2021)

Surf Cup Scandal: Match Fixing involved two of the Nations Top U11 Teams | FUT411
					

Happy New year. Can you imagine 2 of the nations best two teams are caught colluding their way into the final of prestigious tournament? Well, neither...




					ntx.soccer
				










During the 2020 Surf Cup, we often see some of the best teams in the nation competing on the pitch. Most of these are teams playing at the top level in their respective local areas, and do so with integrity and respect for all involved.  Here in NTX, Kevin Salazar's PST/Dallas Texans youth teams are certainly considered among the best. Kevin, and his braggadocious persona, is both well known and respected for his team's success against both local and national competition. They've been featured multiple times on Univision for their success, and the legacy of travel tournament success is unrivaled locally. His teams are incredibly successful, often dominating the competition enroute to hoisting multiple trophies at each tournament. Nobody can deny this success. However, several sources reached out to us directly, during the final days of 2020, concerning what took place between Salazar's Dallas Texans 2010 boys and Total Futbol Academy (TFA).  











So the morning of the game, Kevin notified his team parents via TeamSnap that they would throw the game. Instructed them that they would not score any goals against TFA.  PST/Texans and TFA both conspired to "not score any goals" so that both would advance, thus eliminating SanDiego Surf Academy. Basically fixing 10 year old soccer at a national tournament. Our next steps were to confirm the tournament results and the scenario. So we went and looked at the Surf Cup results for the team:











There it is, the nill draw with TFA, which helps both advance and eventually meet up again in the final. The draw removes the risk of losing in the group stage for both. They know that they are likely stronger than teams from the other brackets, so the coaches basically made a side deal like "Hey lets save it for the final and whoever loses stillgets massive GotSoccer points for being a finalist at Surf Cup"...

Over the next few days, our team worked to peice together more evidence to confirm, and I reached out to the initial source for an "in-person" meeting. (We can't just take people's word for it, especially when they are hiding their identity). The source and I met in person, and I was shown screenshots and text messages from parents on the team confirming that it happened, and the aftermath of several parents being upset. The ultimate tragedy is that those 10 year old boys were asked to be complicit and "NOT SCORE".  I think that they are also victims here, as their innocence sacrificed by those coaches.  There will be a follow-up to this one, as even more information is forthcoming. Stay tuned... Happy New Year!


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 2, 2021)

fantasyfutbol said:


> Surf Cup Scandal: Match Fixing involved two of the Nations Top U11 Teams | FUT411
> 
> 
> Happy New year. Can you imagine 2 of the nations best two teams are caught colluding their way into the final of prestigious tournament? Well, neither...
> ...


Dang I was wondering why no final scores where posted.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jan 2, 2021)

Oh wow.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Wow...... Any coach who poses with youth trophies is a hugely insecure douche so the warning signs were there


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 2, 2021)

I can confirm this is 100% true. It was raised to Surf Cup staff prior to the finals, but they elected to not punish the kids and let them play the final. TFA coach denied everything. TFA DoC backed him up. Never change, TFA.


----------



## Spfister (Jan 2, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Wow...... Any coach who poses with youth trophies is a hugely insecure douche so the warning signs were there


Right?! It’s pathetic.


----------



## notintheface (Jan 2, 2021)

Sounds about right. TFA is corrupt as fuck, top to bottom. Multiple teams faking ages, getting teams disbanded from Coast, etc etc etc.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Jan 3, 2021)

notintheface said:


> Sounds about right. TFA is corrupt as fuck, top to bottom. Multiple teams faking ages, getting teams disbanded from Coast, etc etc etc.


Wow not surprised coming from  TFA , it’s their way or the high way.  The funny thing is that the coach for the 2010 who colluded is currently taking their cal south licensing !!!! Wonder how that going to go not ....


----------



## Barca10 (Jan 3, 2021)

So just out of curiosity, does anyone know what the final score was?? Seems kinda far fetched that you could rig a game at this age but who knows.


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 3, 2021)

Barca10 said:


> So just out of curiosity, does anyone know what the final score was?? Seems kinda far fetched that you could rig a game at this age but who knows.


Not going to be posted because of the obvious reasons.  Scoreless draw with those teams at that age is about as likely as you getting struck by lightning.

The kids are the ones who lose in the end unfortunately two really good teams that now are tainted for no good reason.  Puts new meaning to winning at all costs.


----------



## Soccermom18 (Jan 3, 2021)

Such a bummer for those kids on that team that had to be complicit and the other teams that could have made the semis/finals.


----------



## crush (Jan 3, 2021)

The fix was in again?  Dam, I thought 2021 was going to be about merit and what you do on the field and not make a deal to tie, yuck!!!!  The last man that tried to help me told me my dd needs to "earn it."  I hope now he can see how folks earn a trip to da finals.


----------



## Chalklines (Jan 3, 2021)

Clubs lose on purpose to avoid match-ups come State Cup.......dont see whats any different in this scenario.  

Until rules change at tournaments to throw out a draw this wont be the last time we see this.

Also not believing that parents didnt speak up. This is now 2021 the year of entitlement. Playing not to win wouldn't look good on mommys Instagram Account.


----------



## Lavey29 (Jan 3, 2021)

Well anything is possible,  are all the parents on both teams who were notified of the planned cheating without morals too? Every one of them went along with the conspiracy? Seems unbelievable,  but I have seen some serious cheating before in youth soccer so nothing surprises me....sad


----------



## crush (Jan 3, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Clubs lose on purpose to avoid match-ups come State Cup.......dont see whats any different in this scenario.
> 
> Until rules change at tournaments to throw out a draw this wont be the last time we see this.
> 
> Also not believing that parents didnt speak up. This is now 2021 the year of entitlement. Playing not to win wouldn't look good on mommys Instagram Account.


My dd was on a team where we had to drive almost an hour to play one of the clubs franchises sister team.  We tied 0-0 and most starters rested so as to not make the sister team feel bad.  Basically, a complete waste of time on a Saturday.  As the world changes, let's get rid of fake soccer games.


----------



## watfly (Jan 3, 2021)

While I think its super lame for them to have allegedly "fixed" the game, I don't think it warrants publicly shaming the coach by name and photo across the internet without much evidence.  Whoever posted it on their hack website obviously has an axe to grind with this coach.  I'm sure he and others think they're providing a "public service" to the soccer community, but this has no impact on any of us unless we were the team that missed the playoffs.  I don't condone this but its hardly that scandalous, it happens on occasion in some form of the other.  Its really no worse than having to run up a score on a team to make the playoffs.  Seems like another example of the rise of the Nosey Neighbor.


----------



## El Clasico (Jan 3, 2021)

watfly said:


> While I think its super lame for them to have allegedly "fixed" the game, I don't think it warrants publicly shaming the coach by name and photo across the internet without much evidence.  Whoever posted it on their hack website obviously has an axe to grind with this coach.  I'm sure he and others think they're providing a "public service" to the soccer community, but this has no impact on any of us unless we were the team that missed the playoffs.  I don't condone this but its hardly that scandalous, it happens on occasion in some form of the other.  Its really no worse than having to run up a score on a team to make the playoffs.  Seems like another example of the rise of the Nosey Neighbor.


Huh?


----------



## notintheface (Jan 3, 2021)

watfly said:


> this has no impact on any of us unless we were the team that missed the playoffs.


Respectfully disagree -- if this coach is willing to do this, what other garbage are they going to pull when you go up against them. Abuse of the substitutions rule, fake kids ages, fake club pass players, targeting kids, you immediately become suspicious of every single thing this coach does. Match fixing is probably one of the worst things you can do to your reputation and while I understand parents may feel pressured into not talking about it, they should demand that this coach not be let anywhere near their kids after this.


----------



## crush (Jan 3, 2021)

El Clasico said:


> Huh?


Huh is 100% right.  Were trying to clean up cheating in youth sports and especially youth soccer.  This is bush league 101 and it needs to STOP!!!


----------



## happy9 (Jan 3, 2021)

watfly said:


> While I think its super lame for them to have allegedly "fixed" the game, I don't think it warrants publicly shaming the coach by name and photo across the internet without much evidence.  Whoever posted it on their hack website obviously has an axe to grind with this coach.  I'm sure he and others think they're providing a "public service" to the soccer community, but this has no impact on any of us unless we were the team that missed the playoffs.  I don't condone this but its hardly that scandalous, it happens on occasion in some form of the other.  Its really no worse than having to run up a score on a team to make the playoffs.  Seems like another example of the rise of the Nosey Neighbor.


Can't agree more.  While this is certainly stooopid, it's no surprise that adults are behaving this way.  The more reason U10s should be playing sand lot soccer, developing foot skills, having fun ,etc.  Hey 10 yr old, don't score.  

This made my day...ha..


----------



## crush (Jan 3, 2021)

happy9 said:


> *Can't agree more.*  While this is certainly stooopid, it's no surprise that adults are behaving this way.  The more reason U10s should be playing sand lot soccer, developing foot skills, having fun ,etc.  Hey 10 yr old, don't score.
> 
> This made my day...ha..


I was confused so I looked up on Google   This is a good kind of nosey imo.  If the slander is wrong, then they can be sued.  If I'm driving my 10 year old from CA to AZ to play the best, then I want the best to play their best.  Agreeing to tie is discusting where I come from.  This is best of the best tournament, not best who can fix a tie as to fix the finals.  Pure lameness.  I like you Happy but this one sucks, if true.  If not true and we find out someone is lying and making up a nosey story for the hell of it then they should be in trouble with that nosey lie.

"*Can't*/*couldn't agree more*" (not "any *more*") is an English idiomatic turn of phrase that means "agreeing fully." Think of yourself agreeing 100% already, so it's impossible to *agree* even *more* than that -- *couldn't agree more*.


----------



## watfly (Jan 3, 2021)

notintheface said:


> Respectfully disagree -- if this coach is willing to do this, what other garbage are they going to pull when you go up against them. Abuse of the substitutions rule, fake kids ages, fake club pass players, targeting kids, you immediately become suspicious of every single thing this coach does. Match fixing is probably one of the worst things you can do to your reputation and while I understand parents may feel pressured into not talking about it, they should demand that this coach not be let anywhere near their kids after this.


I just can't make the leap to other misdeeds based on allegations from a hack website.  But yes I agree if this is true it does raise question about this guys character.  I've said before we need to take back power from coaches and clubs.  The parents should have absolutely stood up to the coach and say our kids aren't fixing the game.  Unfortunately parents are too afraid to say anything because they think it will impact their kids standing with the team.  While one coach made the decision there were a dozen or more parents that could have said this isn't the right thing to do.  It's not our position to publicly shame the coach across the internet.  I guess I'm just not into the whole justice warrior thing on the internet.  These matters should be handled by tourney officials, coach, club and parents.  A coach touches a kid and my opinion would likely be different.


----------



## Barca10 (Jan 3, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Clubs lose on purpose to avoid match-ups come State Cup.......dont see whats any different in this scenario.
> 
> Until rules change at tournaments to throw out a draw this wont be the last time we see this.
> 
> Also not believing that parents didnt speak up. This is now 2021 the year of entitlement. Playing not to win wouldn't look good on mommys Instagram Account.


I agree that clubs do the same thing. Look at SD Surf that weekend for example, across all age groups for the most part their teams totally dominated group play and had the easiest path to the finals. Semi final games were designed so their teams would play the wildcard teams and It appears it worked as they won multiple titles this year. Not saying SD Surf is not a good club because they are just saying everyone is always looking for a competitive advantage


----------



## happy9 (Jan 3, 2021)

crush said:


> I was confused so I looked up on Google   This is a good kind of nosey imo.  If the slander is wrong, then they can be sued.  If I'm driving my 10 year old from CA to AZ to play the best, then I want the best to play their best.  Agreeing to tie is discusting where I come from.  This is best of the best tournament, not best who can fix a tie as to fix the finals.  Pure lameness.  I like you Happy but this one sucks, if true.  If not true and we find out someone is lying and making up a nosey story for the hell of it then they should be in trouble with that nosey lie.
> 
> "*Can't*/*couldn't agree more*" (not "any *more*") is an English idiomatic turn of phrase that means "agreeing fully." Think of yourself agreeing 100% already, so it's impossible to *agree* even *more* than that -- *couldn't agree more*.


Ha - well done. hopefully after your investigation, you can explain for me what I mean.


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 3, 2021)

Barca10 said:


> I agree that clubs do the same thing. Look at SD Surf that weekend for example, across all age groups for the most part their teams totally dominated group play and had the easiest path to the finals. Semi final games were designed so their teams would play the wildcard teams and It appears it worked as they won multiple titles this year. Not saying SD Surf is not a good club because they are just saying everyone is always looking for a competitive advantage


 boys side they made two finals and lost both games.  Girls side they made 4 finals and won each , 2 games by penalty kicks I think.  Tournaments are always construed .


----------



## crush (Jan 3, 2021)

watfly said:


> I've said before we need to take back power from coaches and clubs.  The parents should have absolutely stood up to the coach and say our kids aren't fixing the game.  *Unfortunately parents are too afraid to say anything because they think it will impact their kids standing with the team. *


Now you know why I'm here Wat Fly.  Not only the standing with the team, but all the decision makers who make big decisions.  It sucks that so many parents are afraid to speck up on behalf of fairness.   Crush was not afraid ((maybe crazy and sometimes I wonder if I talk too much)) like most parents were afraid because coaches and Docs have had the power and they like to itimidate.  Not all and the one I delt with the most is out of the game.  I do not judge those who have remained silent and only they know the truth.  The truth all comes out some day.  Stop it!!!  Stop cheating and earn it for once!!!


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jan 3, 2021)

As parents it would have been a good time to forfeit the game, report the coaches, take a stand and teach the kids an important life lesson. Usually people will only do what they are allowed to get away with. Seems like the coach has been enabled along the way. Pretty lame to try and call out the coach after the fact


----------



## Advantage (Jan 3, 2021)

Barca10 said:


> So just out of curiosity, does anyone know what the final score was?? Seems kinda far fetched that you could rig a game at this age but who knows.


Final 2-1


----------



## Advantage (Jan 3, 2021)

notintheface said:


> Sounds about right. TFA is corrupt as fuck, top to bottom. Multiple teams faking ages, getting teams disbanded from Coast, etc etc etc.


Do you have any proof??


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Jan 3, 2021)

Barca10 said:


> So just out of curiosity, does anyone know what the final score was?? Seems kinda far fetched that you could rig a game at this age but who knows.


Tfa 2 - Dallas 1


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Jan 3, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> As parents it would have been a good time to forfeit the game, report the coaches, take a stand and teach the kids an important life lesson. Usually people will only do what they are allowed to get away with. Seems like the coach has been enabled along the way. Pretty lame to try and call out the coach after the fact


From the TFA side they have no morals plain and simple. Even if some parents did want to forfeit the game their would be consequences for them afterwards being kick oht the team their kids not played the season ect on the tfa side that how they do things


----------



## crush (Jan 3, 2021)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> Tfa 2 - Dallas 1


I know some really good girls that played for TFC.  I hear their #1 in Socal and looks like they just beat the Dallas Champs.


----------



## crush (Jan 3, 2021)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> From the TFA side they have no morals plain and simple. Even if some parents did want to forfeit the game their would be *consequences *for them afterwards being *kick oht the team their kids not played the season ect on the tfa side that how they do things*


I can say with the best of the best of the top clubs ((boys or girls)) their is a 100% consequences for not keeping mouth shut or not following the rest of the soccer families wishes, which is to keep big mouth shut.  Each club is family, dont you forget that and has a boss.  Trust me, I should know.  Keep big mouth shut if you want something from this sport is all I can say. Expose this nonsense once & for all so the next group of kids don;'t have to put up with this BS of, "kiss my ass parent if you want something from ME, the coach or the doc or both"  Kissing ass really means turning a blind eye to BS, cheating, fixing spots, buying some spots for others so one can win and fixing things so your dd or son gets all the glory at special events. I just hope those who do kiss ass get what they truly deserve.  Not a fair way for the rest of us either way you slice it.  No parent walks into some club going around with their 12 year old scorer demanding, "kiss my ass doc and then maybe we can cut a deal for my dd services."  Who acts like that dad?  Yuckie and Yikes.  To have some soccer dad accuse me of that is insane!!!!!


----------



## Advantage (Jan 3, 2021)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> From the TFA side they have no morals plain and simple. Even if some parents did want to forfeit the game their would be consequences for them afterwards being kick oht the team their kids not played the season ect on the tfa side that how they do things


No morals?
Which club has morals???
Did your kid get kicked out of TFA ? Now you want your chance at your 5 mins of shame...
‍


----------



## texanincali (Jan 3, 2021)

If parents in either side had any guts, they would have kept their kid at the hotel.  Not a chance in the world I am paying for a trip to Arizona and having a idiot coach tell my kid he can’t compete.  Coach would have about 30 minutes to rescind the TeamSnap message or we are heading for the airport.


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 3, 2021)

watfly said:


> While I think its super lame for them to have allegedly "fixed" the game, I don't think it warrants publicly shaming the coach by name and photo across the internet without much evidence.  Whoever posted it on their hack website obviously has an axe to grind with this coach.  I'm sure he and others think they're providing a "public service" to the soccer community, but this has no impact on any of us unless we were the team that missed the playoffs.  I don't condone this but its hardly that scandalous, it happens on occasion in some form of the other.  Its really no worse than having to run up a score on a team to make the playoffs.  Seems like another example of the rise of the Nosey Neighbor.


Evidence: 

1) The Surf coach whose team was eliminated by the conspiracy watched the match
2) Dozens of parents also watched the match
3) The referees told Surf Cup staff that "no one tried to score"
4) There are screenshots of text messages between parents confirming the scheme
5) There are screenshots of TeamSnap messages outlining the scheme
6) A Surf staffer asked the boys "raise your hand if someone asked you to not score and not try to win in your last game?" Every hand went up.
7) Find me ONE other TFA match with that team that ended 0-0 with no shots on goal. 

But do you know what the best evidence is? The TFA coach said he has the game video. Well, we can clear this right up and restore your reputation, Mr. Caparelli. Post the video.


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 3, 2021)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> Tfa 2 - Dallas 1


Actually, Dallas won 2-1.


----------



## Advantage (Jan 3, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> Evidence:
> 
> 1) The Surf coach whose team was eliminated by the conspiracy watched the match
> 2) Dozens of parents also watched the match
> ...


Obviously you are with surf
Scores seem very consistent 
Look at the scores and they are pretty consistent a 13-0 TFA win and a 10-0 Texans win vs Mendes 
0-0 tie in last group TFA and Texans 
And 2-1 win for Texans in final
So now what are your expectations of how the 0-0 game should have been ?
Surf  always favorites their teams in bracket placing no one cries about it..


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 4, 2021)

Advantage said:


> Obviously you are with surf
> Scores seem very consistent
> Look at the scores and they are pretty consistent a 13-0 TFA win and a 10-0 Texans win vs Mendes
> 0-0 tie in last group TFA and Texans
> ...


There are lots of legitimate 0-0 matches. That's not the issue. The issue is that neither team tried to go to goal. Multiple times kids had a clear path to goal and they turned off and passed back. It's cheating. And clearly the Texans parents were unhappy about it. Enough to contact Surf Cup staff, enough to have a parent meeting about it, and enough to contact a local news site. TFA parents? No such ethical struggles, it sounds like. Teaching your kids that cheating is ok at an early age, as long as it helps you win.


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 4, 2021)

TFA (and Texans) parents all had a choice, when the coaches proposed to fix the match. They could go along with a corrupt plan because their fear of repercussions from the coach, or they could take a stand on their principles and teach their sons a lesson he would take with him for the rest of his life. Cheating is wrong. 

I feel badly for the kids. They didn't fully grasp that what they were doing was wrong, but the coach did. The parents did. Shameful. 

Neither coach will ever coach a team at any Surf Cup event again.


----------



## crush (Jan 4, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> TFA (and Texans) parents all had a choice, when the coaches proposed to fix the match. They could go along with a corrupt plan because their fear of repercussions from the coach, or they could take a stand on their principles and teach their sons a *lesson he would take with him for the rest of his life. Cheating is wrong.*
> 
> I feel badly for the kids. They didn't fully grasp that what they were doing was wrong, but the coach did. The parents did. Shameful.
> 
> Neither coach will ever coach a team at any Surf Cup event again.


Welcome to the forum.  Sic what some do to get a trophy.


----------



## Advantage (Jan 4, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> TFA (and Texans) parents all had a choice, when the coaches proposed to fix the match. They could go along with a corrupt plan because their fear of repercussions from the coach, or they could take a stand on their principles and teach their sons a lesson he would take with him for the rest of his life. Cheating is wrong.
> 
> I feel badly for the kids. They didn't fully grasp that what they were doing was wrong, but the coach did. The parents did. Shameful.
> 
> Neither coach will ever coach a team at any Surf Cup event again.


Did any surf parents have a meeting prior to the tournament about having their brackets fixed ?? And have them changed so they can be challenged???
 You gotta be blind or a hypocrite 
Just look at all the age groups 
Not 2 strong teams on any of their brackets 
Look at 07s for example 
Easy pathway to finals
Surf has been fixing brackets but now they bitching about it
What can you say about that?
Btw welcome to the forum


----------



## crush (Jan 4, 2021)

Advantage said:


> Did any surf parents have a meeting prior to the tournament about having their brackets fixed ?? And have them changed so they can be challenged???
> You gotta be blind or a hypocrite
> Just look at all the age groups
> Not 2 strong teams on any of their brackets
> ...


Most parents are clueless about the inner workings of the big fixes in soccer.  I was shocked to find out what and how things truly work.  All who host a tournament will always make sure their is a clear path way to the finals.  Sounds like Dallas and TFC did a little intervention and made sure no Surf in finals this time?  If that's the case, then maybe it wasnt really cheating, just a shrewd way to out fox the fox?  If best of the best, then they should just draw names out of hate and put groups together.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 4, 2021)

Advantage said:


> Obviously you are with surf
> Scores seem very consistent
> Look at the scores and they are pretty consistent a 13-0 TFA win and a 10-0 Texans win vs Mendes
> 0-0 tie in last group TFA and Texans
> ...


If you think Surf plays rigs the brackets, just go to a different tournament instead.  I hear Silver Lakes is nice.  Call up other coaches and let them know you’ll be there.  

Of course, your own reputation matters if you want to bring along other clubs.  Fewer people will follow TFA or Texans now than would have followed them a month ago.


----------



## crush (Jan 4, 2021)

I will add that when my dd won Surf Cup with Socal Blues, we were always put in the group of death for some reason but we always found a way win our group and the finals.  Truly earned those wins


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Jan 4, 2021)

Advantage said:


> Did any surf parents have a meeting prior to the tournament about having their brackets fixed ?? And have them changed so they can be challenged???
> You gotta be blind or a hypocrite
> Just look at all the age groups
> Not 2 strong teams on any of their brackets
> ...



You are obviously a TFA parent.  

If a coach sent texts and teamsnaps to the team telling them they would arrange the bracket to be easy, parents would complain...almost no one who plays COMPETITIVE soccer wants that.  Take you kid to AYSO with that garbage.

Your complaint about bracketing is null because there were no complicit coaches or parents who planned it.  The difference is you knew and chose to be blind or a hypocrite calling yourself a competitive team.  

So yeah, it makes sense that people judge your teams for having no morals, you proved it! Oh wait never mind, I just remembered you walk around with your shirts tucked in....amazing values!

The good news is you begged Dallas to have mercy on you in the group stage so you can get your butt whooping in the finals.  Little Panfilo got to get his losing medal from competitive soccer.  You really wanted that silver SURF medal...badly.  Little Panfilo will definitely go pro with this new confidence of cheating to get second place.  

BTW welcome to the B team.


----------



## notintheface (Jan 4, 2021)

Advantage said:


> Obviously you are with surf
> Scores seem very consistent
> Look at the scores and they are pretty consistent a 13-0 TFA win and a 10-0 Texans win vs Mendes
> 0-0 tie in last group TFA and Texans
> ...


Found the TFA club admin, everyone!


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 4, 2021)

Had anyone asked how a tie would keep Surf out? That could only happen if Surf lost or tied a previous game. I’m sorry, but if you don’t go undefeated at Surf Cup, it is very hard to make the finals. The fact that Surf coach and parents were there watching the game means they depended on somebody else’s score to make the final. What a big fat nothingburger, get over it.


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 4, 2021)

I have insight into the clubs involved and want to clear a few things up. Surf Cup was not the best of the best for 2010 boys. This tournament was made for Surf Select to come out of 1 bracket and the Texans to come out of the other bracket.  But wait what about TFA?

TFA's top team did not participate. They decided it was not worth the risk to participate due to COVID.

TFA took their "B" team (second team).   This "B" team is compromised of brand new players coming from outside the club with the exception of 2 returning players from last year's team. Most of these players come with the illusion of making the top team; however the reality is they are not the priority and is pretty much an independent team with a TFA logo on it. They don't train or interact with the top team. This was their chance to taste a little glory and play in a final. Was it wrong? absolutely. Should the coach be held accountable? Definitely. But to say that TFA has no morals or prioritizing winning at all cost, that simply is not true. As a matter of fact most of their top teams usually play up, they win many top competitions at the younger ages because they are looking to compete against top opponents, and they are constantly getting raided by LAFC and Galaxy for their players because they develop players, not fix matches and prioritize winning. 

Texans- The coach loves to win. In this age group, he lost his top 3-4 players to the MLS academy Dallas FC.  This was supposed to be a rebuilding year for this age group, but he's doing everything he can to keep his brand and promote the team in hopes to reload. They won Supercopa because they flew out a kid from the east coast to play with them. Is it crazy, yes, but this is what Salazar does for a living. Did he go too far with this? Absolutely. 

Surf- Real talk? How do you tie that Arizona team? Or were you also messing with the brackets and hoping for certain matchups?


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 4, 2021)

fantasyfutbol said:


> You are obviously a TFA parent.
> 
> If a coach sent texts and teamsnaps to the team telling them they would arrange the bracket to be easy, parents would complain...almost no one who plays COMPETITIVE soccer wants that.  Take you kid to AYSO with that garbage.
> 
> ...


Look I would be angry too but don't lump the entire club into it. Surf is everywhere, if their is misconduct by a particular coach, player, or team is that how the entire club is??


----------



## Advantage (Jan 4, 2021)

fantasyfutbol said:


> You are obviously a TFA parent.
> 
> If a coach sent texts and teamsnaps to the team telling them they would arrange the bracket to be easy, parents would complain...almost no one who plays COMPETITIVE soccer wants that.  Take you kid to AYSO with that garbage.
> 
> ...


No B team here 
Been to many surf tournaments 
Ok so which medal is the surf team crying for 
The first place or the second place?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 4, 2021)

I'll call a BS on this one. Sounds to me that some unhappy parent conspiracy theory. 
Whoever says that 2 competitive U10 boys team can't have 0:0 score have no clue about soccer. I've seen it many times.
I also seen and have been in a situation where last group game didn't mean much since 2 teams will be playing each other again in the final anyway.


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 4, 2021)

Advantage said:


> No B team here
> Been to many surf tournaments
> Ok so which medal is the surf team crying for
> The first place or the second place?


Let's be real...If surf select gets in...they would have won the entire thing. So again, the question comes up, why did Surf tie their 3rd game?


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 4, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> I'll call a BS on this one. Sounds to me that some unhappy parent conspiracy theory.
> Whoever says that 2 competitive U10 boys team can't have 0:0 score have no clue about soccer. I've seen it many times.
> I also seen and have been in a situation where last group game didn't mean much since 2 teams will be playing each other again in the final anyway.


It's not BS. It happens, but not this obvious. These guys arranged it.


----------



## watfly (Jan 4, 2021)

I always find it fascinating how seriously some people overreact to other teams, coaches and parents taking games too seriously.


----------



## crush (Jan 4, 2021)

SoCal23 said:


> I have insight into the clubs involved and want to clear a few things up. Surf Cup was not the best of the best for 2010 boys. This tournament was made for Surf Select to come out of 1 bracket and the Texans to come out of the other bracket.  But wait what about TFA?
> 
> TFA's top team did not participate. They decided it was not worth the risk to participate due to COVID.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the coach from Dallas is the real deal and knows how to win at the youngers.  He likes medals and what winner doesnt, right?  The Gaffer on the girls side from OC has won so many State Cups ((the one that really matters)) that I lost track.  BTW, he would never pull a stunt like that.  "Let's tie so we can......."  Yuck!!!  Reminds me of when the Earthquakes came down to play the U17s #1 So Cal Blues team in the country last year.  I even was going to watch ((my dd has old teammates on that #1 team )) and see the top two battle it.  Surf was not even close to being top in that age group.  Beach FC was super good too and Legends.  Anyway, EQ got spanked 8-0 by Da Blues.  I was shocked and so happy for my pal. However, we found out they sent their B team.  Were messing with fire everyone.  We need to find the true way to the top or some say the finals and the best of the best, MOO!!!


----------



## crush (Jan 4, 2021)

watfly said:


> I always find it fascinating how seriously some people overreact to other teams, coaches and parents taking games too seriously.


Are serious?  Drive 400 miles for fixings the finals?  That is not best of the best mind set at all bro.  If true, it's bush.  The Eagle has landed and he's saying BS.  I have no skin in the this at all and probably should mine my own business but I love this stuff


----------



## Advantage (Jan 4, 2021)

SoCal23 said:


> Let's be real...If surf select gets in...they would have won the entire thing. So again, the question comes up, why did Surf tie their 3rd game?


Maybe they wanted to go in as a wildcard?
And they were hoping to play them in the final

Question is this why didn’t surf schedule last game of group at the same time??


----------



## dad4 (Jan 4, 2021)

Advantage said:


> Maybe they wanted to go in as a wildcard?
> And they were hoping to play them in the final
> 
> Question is this why didn’t surf schedule last game of group at the same time??


Scheduling the 3rd games at the same time is good practice, but wouldn't have helped in this case.

You could look at the standings Sunday night and know that bracket C teams needed 7 points (plus goal differential) to advance.


----------



## notintheface (Jan 4, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> I also seen and have been in a situation where last group game didn't mean much since 2 teams will be playing each other again in the final anyway.


Same -- however I have _never_ seen nor been in a situation where those two teams didn't attempt a SOG.


----------



## watfly (Jan 4, 2021)

It looks like the post on nxt.soccer has been taken down.  Someone either came to their senses or were compelled to come to their senses.

Could you imagine if Surf had disqualified one or both of the teams, the furor that would cause by putting Surf into the semi-finals.  We have enough Surf axe grinding threads as it is.


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 4, 2021)

watfly said:


> It looks like the post on nxt.soccer has been taken down.  Someone either came to their senses or were compelled to come to their senses.
> 
> Could you imagine if Surf had disqualified one or both of the teams, the furor that would cause by putting Surf into the semi-finals.  We have enough Surf axe grinding threads as it is.


If Surf knew before hand, they should have disqualified both teams, regardless.


----------



## watfly (Jan 4, 2021)

SoCal23 said:


> If Surf knew before hand, they should have disqualified both teams, regardless.


I don't disagree.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 4, 2021)

notintheface said:


> Same -- however I have _never_ seen nor been in a situation where those two teams didn't attempt a SOG.


Have you seen this game? I didn't see it


----------



## thelonggame (Jan 4, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Clubs lose on purpose to avoid match-ups come State Cup.......dont see whats any different in this scenario.
> 
> Until rules change at tournaments to throw out a draw this wont be the last time we see this.
> 
> Also not believing that parents didnt speak up. This is now 2021 the year of entitlement. Playing not to win wouldn't look good on mommys Instagram Account.


Parents live in fear of coaches for many reasons and would never speak up on any condition. Some reasons include not knowing enough about soccer (yes, it happens) and not feeling qualified to engage the coach, not feeling it's their place to do so, but more than anything not wanting to create a problem which inevitably puts the kid in a bad light, especially with hotshot coaches who play God and will immediately banish the kid.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 4, 2021)

Club soccer is ruled by grudges held by adults.  If these 2 teams colluded to try and knock surf out of a final, I'm sure there is some bad blood between coaches that could go back to their own high school days.
Heck, most decisions that clubs make happen because of some silly adult grudge-  This is more important than money to most clubs. And more important than player development or child well-being.  (look at the DA, ECNL, DPL, SCDSL, Coast, Cal-South, NPL, club mergers, etc, etc stuff over the past decade.  All because someone thinks someone else is an asshole)


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Jan 4, 2021)

SoCal23 said:


> I have insight into the clubs involved and want to clear a few things up. Surf Cup was not the best of the best for 2010 boys. This tournament was made for Surf Select to come out of 1 bracket and the Texans to come out of the other bracket.  But wait what about TFA?
> 
> TFA's top team did not participate. They decided it was not worth the risk to participate due to COVID.
> 
> ...


Well said ! And spot on everything you said about TFA training but that whale a with  all the younger age groups ect one thing add debatable or not. TFA (the W )condones this behavior from the younger  2012 to 2010 whether it’s their A B C teams.  Am glad someone called the coach Caperelli name out already ,definitely should be held accountable. Word is that he currently attending cal south classes to obtain he's D license , wonder how that going to turn out

Why parents on the TFA side didn’t say anything because their child would have suffer the consequences. Because when they don’t get their way they turn on the player/parents ,90% are Latinos they go with that illusion you mention. But trust me Karen/Ken would  have been raising hell if they received or heard coach talking about let’s just tie .That why a good handful or more left to their neighbor club  and taking advantage during Covid in regards to clubs fee

Back to this , I keep hearing but I may be wrong, these last couple years have they really being raided by LAG and LAFC. Anyway website page was probably taken down because the W probably threatened to sue TFA can’t take the truth.  End the day everything out whether both Dallas or TFA like it our not.


----------



## crush (Jan 5, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Club soccer is ruled by *grudges* held by adults.  If these 2 teams colluded to try and knock surf out of a final, I'm sure there is some bad blood between coaches that could go back to their own high school days.
> Heck, most decisions that clubs make happen because of some silly adult grudge-  This is more important than money to most clubs. And more important than player development or child well-being.  (look at the DA, ECNL, DPL, SCDSL, Coast, Cal-South, NPL, club mergers, etc, etc stuff over the past decade.  All because someone thinks someone else is an asshole)


These clubs are Families and they all have a Boss.  Bingo coach buck on the grudges all these Bosses have against one another.  Who is stuck in the middle of the grudge?  The parent ((customer)) and the player ((uses her body to win medals for club)).

Grudge: a persistent feeling of ill will or resentment resulting from a past insult or injury

We all know who has biggest grudge in socal, right? Some dads make fun of the Gaffer and Tad for working hard to find the best players from other clubs. It's starts with a little ill will at games of these clubs and the Docs from other clubs are watching their goats and looking to steal them after the season is over.  When goat is stolen ((that's what they say)) resentment is fostered and then bitterness is created and then jealousy and sometimes, hatred takes over.  After hatred is full grown in the heart of man, he goes full Cain and does what Cain does so well, attacks the opponent. That's why the GDA was formed in the first place.  Clubs with a grudge and men looking to make money and have ALL the control of The List and the power to influence the customer or some say control the market share.  We can do better folks and we will


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 5, 2021)

There is overwhelming evidence that TFA and the Texans colluded to fix a match. Amongst 10 year old boys. With dozens of complicit parents. 

Surf probably should have forfeited both teams. It's in their rules to do so. But at the end of the day, they decided to punish the coach and not the boys. The boys were told by someone they trust to do something, so they did it. 

Instead, both coaches have been banned from Surf Cup. 

Once again, we could clear this all up if the TFA coach posts the full game video like he promised. How about it, Vicente Caparelli? Let's clear your name.


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 5, 2021)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> Well said ! And spot on everything you said about TFA training but that whale a with  all the younger age groups ect one thing add debatable or not. TFA (the W )condones this behavior from the younger  2012 to 2010 whether it’s their A B C teams.  Am glad someone called the coach Caperelli name out already ,definitely should be held accountable. Word is that he currently attending cal south classes to obtain he's D license , wonder how that going to turn out
> 
> Why parents on the TFA side didn’t say anything because their child would have suffer the consequences. Because when they don’t get their way they turn on the player/parents ,90% are Latinos they go with that illusion you mention. But trust me Karen/Ken would  have been raising hell if they received or heard coach talking about let’s just tie .That why a good handful or more left to their neighbor club  and taking advantage during Covid in regards to clubs fee
> 
> Back to this , I keep hearing but I may be wrong, these last couple years have they really being raided by LAG and LAFC. Anyway website page was probably taken down because the W probably threatened to sue TFA can’t take the truth.  End the day everything out whether both Dallas or TFA like it our not.



It's funny you would bring up race. Although, TFA is predominately Latino, this particular team 2010 "B" is mostly CAUCASIAN. Many of the players came from a team that folded in the South Bay. So I guess the Karen/Ken did not raise hell. Not sure what race has to do with this, but at the root of it, what they did was wrong. I'm not going to argue that point. The coach got caught up in the moment and made a bad decision. He should be held accountable, the team should be reprimanded. But to come out and just start bashing the club as a whole, that's unfair. I guess this is an opportunity many have been waiting for to bash a club they haven't been able to beat or because their son was not taken or did not play. 

You mentioned this type of behavior is condoned. I would argue it's the complete opposite. With their "A" teams they are asked to compete most of the time with kids much older. No excuses, and you have to be tough. Now this type of club is not for everyone. Many other clubs take a more nurturing approach, where there is less pressure and the kids develop at their own pace, learning from their mistakes. You can be successful in both scenarios, TFA just chooses the approach that works for them. 

And you are correct, many players have moved on to LAG and LAFC from the younger age groups. That's part of the reason why they attract so much talent because they know the academies will be taking a look at you if you are part of their program. However, the talent level is definitely still there and many can argue that LAFC and LAG have taken other players. If you need proof, just take a look at the success they continue to have. Both the 2010 (A Team)  and 2011 won state cup titles last year, the 2010 (A) won at Mundialito in Spain against academies from La Liga etc. The 2011 just won Copa Rayados where they beat teams like the Philadelphia Union.


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 5, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> There is overwhelming evidence that TFA and the Texans colluded to fix a match. Amongst 10 year old boys. With dozens of complicit parents.
> 
> Surf probably should have forfeited both teams. It's in their rules to do so. But at the end of the day, they decided to punish the coach and not the boys. The boys were told by someone they trust to do something, so they did it.
> 
> ...


At this point, there is nothing to clear up,  they colluded. And if you had overwhelming evidence, then the game should have been cancelled. 

Maybe it wasn't done to this level, but Surf somehow tied their 3rd game. Were they playing for certain matchups as well?


----------



## dad4 (Jan 5, 2021)

Surf did the right thing to punish the coaches and not the kids.

Asking a 10 year old kid to disobey his coach and/or report his team is asking too much.  I know I would not have been able to do it at that age.


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 5, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Surf did the right thing to punish the coaches and not the kids.
> 
> Asking a 10 year old kid to disobey his coach and/or report his team is asking too much.  I know I would not have been able to do it at that age.


I agree that it's difficult to expect the kids to disobey the coach; however the parents were definitely aware.  It's not like the kids showed up to the game and the coach said, hey this is what we are going to do. This was planned before hand, and parents were aware, Surf was aware, and therefore they should have put an end to this fiasco.


----------



## BestOFtheRest (Jan 5, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> There is overwhelming evidence that TFA and the Texans colluded to fix a match. Amongst 10 year old boys. With dozens of complicit parents.
> 
> Surf probably should have forfeited both teams. It's in their rules to do so. But at the end of the day, they decided to punish the coach and not the boys. The boys were told by someone they trust to do something, so they did it.
> 
> ...


Did the punishment for the coaches get published or is this word of mouth?


----------



## watfly (Jan 5, 2021)

If Surf knew before hand I would have suspended the two coaches and allowed the game to be played on the condition that the teams play to win (maybe even prohibit the parents on the sideline).  I'm pretty sure if you tell kids that if you lose you don't move on, that kids will play their hearts out.  If the game still ended in a tie, then so be it.  Obviously the game should be monitored.  I have no clue regarding the timing of Surf's knowledge but to me its a lot better to prevent a situation before it happens than allow it to happen and punish after the fact.  Some may laugh at this, but I'd bet the fact that any action taken by Surf that prevented the game from being played or disqualifying the teams would be construed by some as ulterior motives by Surf to benefit a Surf team.  You may laugh at this too, but maybe, just maybe Surf took the high road in this situation. 

I don't know the inner workings of TFA, but we've had nothing but positive experiences with TFA (other than usually getting our butts kicked).  It's been a few years, but I've always felt, at least with the youngers, that they play the right way and play some of the most attractive soccer.  A handful of years ago we played TFA at Surf Cup.  It was the first year they went to the mini fields for the youngers.  Goalies could literally score off punts (hadn't  implemented any rules yet at the tourney to prevent it).  It turned into a game of boom ball, shots on kickoff etc.  Every team except TFA resorted to this style of play.  TFA continued to play their short passing game, which ultimately cost them in the playoffs.


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 5, 2021)

SoCal23 said:


> I agree that it's difficult to expect the kids to disobey the coach; however the parents were definitely aware.  It's not like the kids showed up to the game and the coach said, hey this is what we are going to do. This was planned before hand, and parents were aware, Surf was aware, and therefore they should have put an end to this fiasco.


100%. Every parent on both teams knew about the fix. To my knowledge, every player on the roster "played" that game. The Texans parents were very much not happy about it. The TFA parents, who knew that if they lost they were not going to the playoffs, seemed to not care. 

Surf was aware of the collusion, and confronted both coaches. Both initially denied it but then became evasive when presented with proof. This is on both coaches, Salazar and Caparelli. I blame the coaches and the parents who went along with it. 

In the end, Surf Cup had an absolute right to forfeit both teams. But they felt that the punishment should fall squarely on the coaches instead of the kids. I hope some of the parents gain some perspective about how important club soccer is when your kid is 10.


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 5, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> 100%. Every parent on both teams knew about the fix. To my knowledge, every player on the roster "played" that game. The Texans parents were very much not happy about it. The TFA parents, who knew that if they lost they were not going to the playoffs, seemed to not care.
> 
> Surf was aware of the collusion, and confronted both coaches. Both initially denied it but then became evasive when presented with proof. This is on both coaches, Salazar and Caparelli. I blame the coaches and the parents who went along with it.
> 
> In the end, Surf Cup had an absolute right to forfeit both teams. But they felt that the punishment should fall squarely on the coaches instead of the kids. I hope some of the parents gain some perspective about how important club soccer is when your kid is 10.


Surf did have a difficult choice and they did what they thought was best. Isolating the kids and recording them without parent consent was a little overboard, but I guess that's what happens when your team gets eliminated.  Me personally, I would have used this experience to teach everyone a lesson, especially the coaches and parents.  I wouldn't have allowed the final to occur. 

If you are familiar with the Surf team [U]CheatingMkay[/U]  I ask respectfully, how is it that they tied their 3rd game? You guys by far are a much better team, yet it finished 4-4.  Were they also trying to get into a better position to get to the final?


----------



## dad4 (Jan 5, 2021)

SoCal23 said:


> Surf did have a difficult choice and they did what they thought was best. Isolating the kids and recording them without parent consent was a little overboard, but I guess that's what happens when your team gets eliminated.  Me personally, I would have used this experience to teach everyone a lesson, especially the coaches and parents.  I wouldn't have allowed the final to occur.
> 
> If you are familiar with the Surf team [U]CheatingMkay[/U]  I ask respectfully, how is it that they tied their 3rd game? You guys by far are a much better team, yet it finished 4-4.  Were they also trying to get into a better position to get to the final?


I'm not with Surf, but I can look at the rules and tell you that there was no advantage to a tie for them.  They did not possess the tiebreaker, so a tie put them at risk for elimination.   You're saying they deliberately put themselves at risk of elimination so they could draw a better semi-final opponent?  

Remember, Surf was eliminated on ANY tie in bracket C.  Had Texans and TFA both played to win, some kind of tie was not at all unlikely.   Both teams knew they advanced on a draw.  Park the bus was a viable strategy.

It is far more likely that RSL-AZ just played a great game.  That makes way more sense than Surf knocking themselves out of the tournament in order to get a good semi-final draw.


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 5, 2021)

dad4 said:


> I'm not with Surf, but I can look at the rules and tell you that there was no advantage to a tie for them.  They did not possess the tiebreaker, so a tie put them at risk for elimination.   You're saying they deliberately put themselves at risk of elimination so they could draw a better semi-final opponent?
> 
> Remember, Surf was eliminated on ANY tie in bracket C.  Had Texans and TFA both played to win, some kind of tie was not at all unlikely.   Both teams knew they advanced on a draw.  Park the bus was a viable strategy.
> 
> It is far more likely that RSL-AZ just played a great game.  That makes way more sense than Surf knocking themselves out of the tournament in order to get a good semi-final draw.


Exactly correct. Surf tried to win that game, RSL tried to win that game. Things happen, it's soccer. If Surf had won, they would have moved on in the playoffs. A draw only put them at risk for not advancing. 

We're waiting for the video to be produced, so we can all see the evidence. Let's go, Caparelli. Upload it to YouTube and let's put this to rest.


----------



## Soccermom18 (Jan 5, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> There is overwhelming evidence that TFA and the Texans colluded to fix a match. Amongst 10 year old boys. With dozens of complicit parents.
> 
> Surf probably should have forfeited both teams. It's in their rules to do so. But at the end of the day, they decided to punish the coach and not the boys. The boys were told by someone they trust to do something, so they did it.
> 
> ...


Both coaches were banned after the final match or before the final match?  The Dallas Texans coach got to pose with the boys and their championship cup and post it to their homepage.  "Texans End 2020 on a High Note at Surf Cup"


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 5, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> Exactly correct. Surf tried to win that game, RSL tried to win that game. Things happen, it's soccer. If Surf had won, they would have moved on in the playoffs. A draw only put them at risk for not advancing.
> 
> We're waiting for the video to be produced, so we can all see the evidence. Let's go, Caparelli. Upload it to YouTube and let's put this to rest.


Fair enough, it's just difficult to comprehend knowing the quality of team you have.


CheatingMkay said:


> Exactly correct. Surf tried to win that game, RSL tried to win that game. Things happen, it's soccer. If Surf had won, they would have moved on in the playoffs. A draw only put them at risk for not advancing.
> 
> We're waiting for the video to be produced, so we can all see the evidence. Let's go, Caparelli. Upload it to YouTube and let's put this to rest.



You guys have such a great team, I guess the boys could have had a bad day. I mean TFA "B" team handled RSL pretty easy 5-2, and let's be real, TFA "B" is not very good. There is the other possibility that Surf knew the Texans would beat TFA "B". Because Surf tied, they would go in as the wildcard, eliminating TFA and setting up a favorable matchup against AZ Arsenal for a clear pathway to the final. I know wild stuff, but man, I don't put anything past anyone anymore.

What's the call for the video for? There is overwhelming evidence. What is the video going to accomplish? They already look like fools.


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 5, 2021)

Soccermom18 said:


> Both coaches were banned after the final match or before the final match?  The Dallas Texans coach got to pose with the boys and their championship cup and post it to their homepage.  "Texans End 2020 on a High Note at Surf Cup"


Surf Cup staff learned of the situation the night before the finals, a few hours after the semifinal match. And then received independent confirmation from Dallas Texans parents who reached out a few hours before the final. The coaches were confronted prior to the match, and both lied about it. I'm not privy to exactly what was said to the coaches, but Surf Cup decided to let the match go on and ban the coaches from all future Surf Cup Sports competitions.


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 5, 2021)

SoCal23 said:


> Fair enough, it's just difficult to comprehend knowing the quality of team you have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is overwhelming evidence. But the TFA coach said he had video which would exonerate him if produced. Produce it, or forever be branded a cheater.


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 5, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> There is overwhelming evidence. But the TFA coach said he had video which would exonerate him if produced. Produce it, or forever be branded a cheater.



Go ahead and brand him.....he's not producing it....lol

It's a really bad mistake he made. He's a passionate guy and that moment got the best of him for sure.


----------



## Advantage (Jan 5, 2021)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> Well said ! And spot on everything you said about TFA training but that whale a with  all the younger age groups ect one thing add debatable or not. TFA (the W )condones this behavior from the younger  2012 to 2010 whether it’s their A B C teams.  Am glad someone called the coach Caperelli name out already ,definitely should be held accountable. Word is that he currently attending cal south classes to obtain he's D license , wonder how that going to turn out
> 
> Why parents on the TFA side didn’t say anything because their child would have suffer the consequences. Because when they don’t get their way they turn on the player/parents ,90% are Latinos they go with that illusion you mention. But trust me Karen/Ken would  have been raising hell if they received or heard coach talking about let’s just tie .That why a good handful or more left to their neighbor club  and taking advantage during Covid in regards to clubs fee
> 
> Back to this , I keep hearing but I may be wrong, these last couple years have they really being raided by LAG and LAFC. Anyway website page was probably taken down because the W probably threatened to sue TFA can’t take the truth.  End the day everything out whether both Dallas or TFA like it our not.


TFA


CheatingMkay said:


> There is overwhelming evidence. But the TFA coach said he had video which would exonerate him if produced. Produce it, or forever be branded a cheater.





CheatingMkay said:


> There is overwhelming evidence. But the TFA coach said he had video which would exonerate him if produced. Produce it, or forever be branded a cheater.


you should of won your 3 games but you didnt so move on!!!
maybe if the surf cup "staffer" uploads the video of him recording  10yr olds on the spot (which there was no consent)


----------



## Looky_Louie (Jan 5, 2021)

watfly said:


> If Surf knew before hand I would have suspended the two coaches and allowed the game to be played on the condition that the teams play to win (maybe even prohibit the parents on the sideline).  I'm pretty sure if you tell kids that if you lose you don't move on, that kids will play their hearts out.  If the game still ended in a tie, then so be it.  Obviously the game should be monitored.  I have no clue regarding the timing of Surf's knowledge but to me its a lot better to prevent a situation before it happens than allow it to happen and punish after the fact.  Some may laugh at this, but I'd bet the fact that any action taken by Surf that prevented the game from being played or disqualifying the teams would be construed by some as ulterior motives by Surf to benefit a Surf team.  You may laugh at this too, but maybe, just maybe Surf took the high road in this situation.
> 
> I don't know the inner workings of TFA, but we've had nothing but positive experiences with TFA (other than usually getting our butts kicked).  It's been a few years, but I've always felt, at least with the youngers, that they play the right way and play some of the most attractive soccer.  A handful of years ago we played TFA at Surf Cup.  It was the first year they went to the mini fields for the youngers.  Goalies could literally score off punts (hadn't  implemented any rules yet at the tourney to prevent it).  It turned into a game of boom ball, shots on kickoff etc.  Every team except TFA resorted to this style of play.  TFA continued to play their short passing game, which ultimately cost them in the playoffs.


It makes no sense for the Texans to offer TFA 2 a collusion. What do they get out of colluding with TFA team 2. They could have easily beaten them and still made the finals as all the remainder teams sucked, including Surf 2010. As you can see all the teams that made it to finals got spanked. 
As far as TFA 2 they seem like a pretty legit team. According to Youth Soccer Rankings they are ranked 12th in the nation and 4th in Southern California. A lot of the players from team 2 have either gone to TFA 1 or even gone to LAFC. It just doesn’t make sense that the Texans would agree to collude if they are a better team and general. I just think that Surf was probably losing their game and colluded  with RSL-AZ to tie  in hopes that TFA or the Texans would lose and they would both slip into the semi finals. At the end of the day all of it seems shady from Surf fixing the brackets and surf tying 4-4 and the coach from Surf coming to the final game pressuring the kids to raise their hands to something that can’t be proved and filming the kids with no parent consent. I’m just saying allegedly.


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Jan 5, 2021)

Looky_Louie said:


> It makes no sense for the Texans to offer TFA 2 a collusion. What do they get out of colluding with TFA team 2. They could have easily beaten them and still made the finals as all the remainder teams sucked, including Surf 2010. As you can see all the teams that made it to finals got spanked.
> As far as TFA 2 they seem like a pretty legit team. According to Youth Soccer Rankings they are ranked 12th in the nation and 4th in Southern California. A lot of the players from team 2 have either gone to TFA 1 or even gone to LAFC. It just doesn’t make sense that the Texans would agree to collude if they are a better team and general. I just think that Surf was probably losing their game and colluded  with RSL-AZ to tie  in hopes that TFA or the Texans would lose and they would both slip into the semi finals. At the end of the day all of it seems shady from Surf fixing the brackets and surf tying 4-4 and the coach from Surf coming to the final game pressuring the kids to raise their hands to something that can’t be proved and filming the kids with no parent consent. I’m just saying allegedly.


The topic is Salazar and Caparelli cheating.  A sub topic is Dallas parents appear to not have liked that situation and reported it to a North Texas News Source.  The link still works. Check it out for yourself.

You decide to join on Sunday and your first post is "Surf Sucks".  Maybe Surf does suck, it appears they do.  What the hell does that have to do with Salazar and Caparelli being dirtbags?  

Take Panfilo to get an ice cream with his silver surf medal around his neck and tell him he is going pro.  After that take him to his B team practice (or TFA 2 as you like to call it).


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 5, 2021)

Looky_Louie said:


> It makes no sense for the Texans to offer TFA 2 a collusion. What do they get out of colluding with TFA team 2. They could have easily beaten them and still made the finals as all the remainder teams sucked, including Surf 2010. As you can see all the teams that made it to finals got spanked.
> As far as TFA 2 they seem like a pretty legit team. According to Youth Soccer Rankings they are ranked 12th in the nation and 4th in Southern California. A lot of the players from team 2 have either gone to TFA 1 or even gone to LAFC. It just doesn’t make sense that the Texans would agree to collude if they are a better team and general. I just think that Surf was probably losing their game and colluded  with RSL-AZ to tie  in hopes that TFA or the Texans would lose and they would both slip into the semi finals. At the end of the day all of it seems shady from Surf fixing the brackets and surf tying 4-4 and the coach from Surf coming to the final game pressuring the kids to raise their hands to something that can’t be proved and filming the kids with no parent consent. I’m just saying allegedly.


It does not make a lot of sense. You are right. *And yet they did collude to fix the match*, which is why many of their parents were angry about it. I wish they would have confronted the coach before the match to change his mind, but they didn't. 

Face it. Your coach had your kids cheat and you sat by and let it happen. Your boys know what they did was wrong, but they had both their parents and coach telling them it was ok. 

You know that what you did was wrong, which is why you are bringing up unrelated arguments and accusations to try and focus attention elsewhere. I really hope you and the other parents on the team realize that some things are more important than not pissing off your 20-something coach, and use this incident to teach them about sportsmanship and honesty.


----------



## notintheface (Jan 5, 2021)

SoCal23 said:


> You guys by far are a much better team, yet it finished 4-4.  Were they also trying to get into a better position to get to the final?


10-year-olds literally could not fix a match 4-4 if their lives depended on it. "Wait, should I shoot now? No? Yes? F it, here goes..."


----------



## Advantage (Jan 5, 2021)

fantasyfutbol said:


> The topic is Salazar and Caparelli cheating.  A sub topic is Dallas parents appear to not have liked that situation and reported it to a North Texas News Source.  The link still works. Check it out for yourself.
> 
> You decide to join on Sunday and your first post is "Surf Sucks".  Maybe Surf does suck, it appears they do.  What the hell does that have to do with Salazar and Caparelli being dirtbags?
> 
> Take Panfilo to get an ice cream with his silver surf medal around his neck and tell him he is going pro.  After that take him to his B team practice (or TFA 2 as you like to call it).


If the topic is Salazar and caparelli what the hell does little panfilo have to do with 
You best believe we get La Michoacána before and after practice .


----------



## texanincali (Jan 6, 2021)

I guess I don’t understand the back and forth here.  Was there a message sent to the Texan team letting parent know what was going to happen?  Has anyone seen this message with their own eyes?  From what I understand this coach has a reputation and this wouldn’t surprise many people.  

If there is still a debate as to whether or not this actually happened, how do we get to a conclusion?


----------



## Giesbock (Jan 6, 2021)

fantasyfutbol said:


> You are obviously a TFA parent.
> 
> If a coach sent texts and teamsnaps to the team telling them they would arrange the bracket to be easy, parents would complain...almost no one who plays COMPETITIVE soccer wants that.  Take you kid to AYSO with that garbage.
> 
> ...


fish rots from the head down... if FIFA can arrange for Quaatar to host WC in mid summer, why not tweak the outcome of a U10 tournament.

this is the saddest thing I’ve read on the forum by far.  Little boys manipulated so a coach can hang a medal around his neck and hug a plastic trophy?


----------



## Looky_Louie (Jan 6, 2021)

Advantage said:


> If the topic is Salazar and caparelli what the hell does little panfilo have to do with
> You best believe we get La Michoacána before and after practice .


The problem with Fantasyfutbol is that he’s bitter that his little guy never went pro and still trolls this forum since 2016. BTW my son plays for AYSO and is 16 years old. We play the game for fun and ice cream. 
I don’t know those two coaches, but everything that everybody is saying is fake news and just because someone writes something in bold doesn’t make it true. At the end of the day, it really is about little panfilo and making sure he eats that ice cream with that cherry on top.


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 6, 2021)

texanincali said:


> I guess I don’t understand the back and forth here.  Was there a message sent to the Texan team letting parent know what was going to happen?  Has anyone seen this message with their own eyes?  From what I understand this coach has a reputation and this wouldn’t surprise many people.
> 
> If there is still a debate as to whether or not this actually happened, how do we get to a conclusion?


Yes, the screenshots were viewed by Surf Cup staff, and the reporter. Both TeamSnap messages from the Texans coach telling the parents that they were not going to play to win, and many angry group texts amongst the Texans parents outraged by the plan but not willing to pull their kid out of the game. The Surf coach who was eliminated watched the "game". The refs wrote a report on the match saying that no one tried to score. Every kid admitted they were told not to shoot. 

There's no question it happened. It's telling that the two sets of parents reacted very differently. Texans parents were angry, organized a parent meeting to discuss, and some boycotted watching the game. TFA, on the other hand, reacted angrily when confronted, and seemed outraged not at the coach, but with Surf Cup staff who had the temerity to object to their cheating. The TFA DoC even sent Surf Cup an angry email demnding punishment for the staffer who confronted the coaches. I'm sure he reacted based solely on Caparelli's lies - he has gone radio silent since.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 6, 2021)

notintheface said:


> 10-year-olds literally could not fix a match 4-4 if their lives depended on it. "Wait, should I shoot now? No? Yes? F it, here goes..."


A good chunk of them wouldn't even know what the score is.  "Whats the score?  Are we winning?"


----------



## Ed Ho (Jan 6, 2021)

Two things:  

1)  I watched about 15 mins of the game and it was definitely fixed, with neither team attempting to score ( and no I don’t have a child who plays in the age group, or any vested interest in the game - just waiting as My sons team warmed up).

2)  This forum is much like youth soccer in general - it brings out the best in some and worst in others (  some of the comments on here are just off topic and ignorant - let’s all stay away from judging the quality of someone else’s team, especially 10 year olds).   Later that day,  I talked to my son about this game and about tactics team use in general when teams try to win.  Our job is to raise young kids into productive members of society as adults - teach them what is right and wrong.  That applies both in the game and out of it.  In any normal job, both of coaches would be suspended / fired from their jobs.


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 6, 2021)

Looky_Louie said:


> It makes no sense for the Texans to offer TFA 2 a collusion. What do they get out of colluding with TFA team 2. They could have easily beaten them and still made the finals as all the remainder teams sucked, including Surf 2010. As you can see all the teams that made it to finals got spanked.
> As far as TFA 2 they seem like a pretty legit team. According to Youth Soccer Rankings they are ranked 12th in the nation and 4th in Southern California. A lot of the players from team 2 have either gone to TFA 1 or even gone to LAFC. It just doesn’t make sense that the Texans would agree to collude if they are a better team and general. I just think that Surf was probably losing their game and colluded  with RSL-AZ to tie  in hopes that TFA or the Texans would lose and they would both slip into the semi finals. At the end of the day all of it seems shady from Surf fixing the brackets and surf tying 4-4 and the coach from Surf coming to the final game pressuring the kids to raise their hands to something that can’t be proved and filming the kids with no parent consent. I’m just saying allegedly.


Now this is funny...youth soccer rankings...the ones that have LAUFA as #1 and Surf Select not even on the list....Many players from TFA2 going to LAFC??? C'mon man seriously? Where are you getting your info from. 

Salazar wanted to play TFA2 in the final because they can easily be beat. He wanted to avoid Surf because he knows who they are... he almost lost to them last year and Salazar had a much stronger team.


----------



## ntxsoccerwire (Jan 6, 2021)

The story has been republished on our site. It was originally unpublished because our sources were unable/unwilling to provide the evidence we felt we would need to defend the story against any liable/defamation claims. In the 36 hours we took the story down, we've since obtained the necessary information corroborated the story with parents sources who confirmed it all. There for we've put it back up. 






						Surf Cup Scandal: Match Fixing involved two of the Nations Top U11 Teams
					






					ntx.soccer
				





watfly said:


> It looks like the post on nxt.soccer has been taken down.  Someone either came to their senses or were compelled to come to their senses.
> 
> Could you imagine if Surf had disqualified one or both of the teams, the furor that would cause by putting Surf into the semi-finals.  We have enough Surf axe grinding threads as it is.



The story has been republished on our site. It was originally unpublished because our sources were unable/unwilling to provide the evidence we felt we would need to defend the story against any liable/defamation claims. In the 36 hours we took the story down, we've since obtained the necessary information corroborated the story with parents sources who confirmed it all. There for we've put it back up. 






						Surf Cup Scandal: Match Fixing involved two of the Nations Top U11 Teams
					






					ntx.soccer


----------



## watfly (Jan 6, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> fish rots from the head down... if FIFA can arrange for Quaatar to host WC in mid summer, why not tweak the outcome of a U10 tournament.


That's an interesting perspective and there is probably some element of truth to it.  However, as far as FIFA goes your talking about an international organization where in some countries bribery, mordida, etc is often standard operating procedure.

This situation obviously has more to do with the focus on winning as opposed to development.  I'm not anti-tournaments, but tournaments often bring out the worst in teams/clubs...bracket fixing, running up the score, tie collusion, bat-shit crazy parents (particularly at youngers).  The worst behavior I've seen has far and away been at tourneys and not league games.  Some things are tournament host caused like running up the score, which is somewhat solvable by changing tiebreaker priority from most goals scored or score differential to fewest goals against or shutouts.  In fact, I like tournaments that give bonus points for shutouts.  Fortunately, our team doesn't normally play tournaments, although we likely will this spring and summer since league has been postponed until September.

To me it seems like TFA/Texans to wasted a competitive game, but I guess the could argue they got 2 for the price of 1.  Super lame regardless.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 6, 2021)

watfly said:


> That's an interesting perspective and there is probably some element of truth to it.  However, as far as FIFA goes your talking about an international organization where in some countries bribery, mordida, etc is often standard operating procedure.
> 
> This situation obviously has more to do with the focus on winning as opposed to development.  I'm not anti-tournaments, but tournaments often bring out the worst in teams/clubs...bracket fixing, running up the score, tie collusion, bat-shit crazy parents (particularly at youngers).  The worst behavior I've seen has far and away been at tourneys and not league games.  Some things are tournament host caused like running up the score, which is somewhat solvable by changing tiebreaker priority from most goals scored or score differential to fewest goals against or shutouts.  In fact, I like tournaments that give bonus points for shutouts.  Fortunately, our team doesn't normally play tournaments, although we likely will this spring and summer since league has been postponed until September.
> 
> To me it seems like TFA/Texans to wasted a competitive game, but I guess the could argue they got 2 for the price of 1.  Super lame regardless.


Which League was postponed until September? Is there official statement?


----------



## watfly (Jan 6, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Which League was postponed until September? Is there official statement?


MLS Next.  No official statement that I'm aware of, but what we were told by our coach.  Our club DOC has been heavily involved with the formation of MLS Next for the Southwest region.  So I would file this under unconfirmed, but likely true.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 6, 2021)

SoCal23 said:


> Now this is funny...youth soccer rankings...the ones that have LAUFA as #1 and Surf Select not even on the list....Many players from TFA2 going to LAFC??? C'mon man seriously? Where are you getting your info from.
> 
> Salazar wanted to play TFA2 in the final because they can easily be beat. He wanted to avoid Surf because he knows who they are... he almost lost to them last year and Salazar had a much stronger team.


This is the first decent explanation of why Texans would do it.

Looking at the scores, I’m not sure I believe it, though.  Texans are the #2 team in the country.  You’re telling me they threw the game because they were afraid of a team that had just tied RSL-AZ?  Really?  

I can believe that Texans and TFA were pissed off at the blatant bracket manipulation, and made a bad decision to get even because they were angry.


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 6, 2021)

dad4 said:


> This is the first decent explanation of why Texans would do it.
> 
> Looking at the scores, I’m not sure I believe it, though.  Texans are the #2 team in the country.  You’re telling me they threw the game because they were afraid of a team that had just tied RSL-AZ?  Really?
> 
> I can believe that Texans and TFA were pissed off at the blatant bracket manipulation, and made a bad decision to get even because they were angry.


Again, everyone keeps going off of these rankings. The rankings are garbage. The Texans lost their top players from last year. The Texans flew out a player from the east coast to help them win Supercopa and therefore gain points on the soccer rankings. He flew a couple of kids from Philadelphia to Surf Cup for his 2011 to win. He cares that much about winning. His 2010 team did not have any guest players for Surf Cup and I'm assuming he thought he could be beat by a team that played him really well last year. Trust me Salazar knows the TFA teams really well. He has had some epic battles with their top team. With this brand new B team however, he knew he could easily beat them.  The TFA B team is brand new, with the core coming from a team that folded in the South Bay.


----------



## Advantage (Jan 6, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> There is overwhelming evidence. But the TFA coach said he had video which would exonerate him if produced. Produce it, or forever be branded a cheater.


All you talk about is that there is evidence
You have not shown anything 
What about Texans parents msgs.. where are they??


----------



## Advantage (Jan 6, 2021)

ntxsoccerwire said:


> The story has been republished on our site. It was originally unpublished because our sources were unable/unwilling to provide the evidence we felt we would need to defend the story against any liable/defamation claims. In the 36 hours we took the story down, we've since obtained the necessary information corroborated the story with parents sources who confirmed it all. There for we've put it back up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn’t communicate anything!!!
Where are the messages??


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 6, 2021)

Advantage said:


> It doesn’t communicate anything!!!
> Where are the messages??


Oh c'mon, I can't believe you are still arguing that it didn't happen. You fixed the game own it,  accept it, learn from it and move on.


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 6, 2021)

Advantage said:


> It doesn’t communicate anything!!!
> Where are the messages??


Texans parent messages are posted in the article. Did you read it? We have eyewitnesses, we have confessions from the players, we have referee testimony, we have text messages, we have TeamSnap messages. We were given this evidence on the condition that we would not widely distribute, as the Texans parents who provided it were afraid of retribution. 

I don't think anyone is denying it at this point.


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 6, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> Texans parent messages are posted in the article. Did you read it? We have eyewitnesses, we have confessions from the players, we have referee testimony, we have text messages, we have TeamSnap messages. We were given this evidence on the condition that we would not widely distribute, as the Texans parents who provided it were afraid of retribution.
> 
> I don't think anyone is denying it at this point.


I say you settle it on the field, SURF SELECT vs TFA-2.... just let me know when and where...so we can go see it


----------



## Advantage (Jan 6, 2021)

SoCal23 said:


> Oh c'mon, I can't believe you are still arguing that it didn't happen. You fixed the game own it,  accept it, learn from it and move on.


What makes you think this is my team??


----------



## Advantage (Jan 6, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> Texans parent messages are posted in the article. Did you read it? We have eyewitnesses, we have confessions from the players, we have referee testimony, we have text messages, we have TeamSnap messages. We were given this evidence on the condition that we would not widely distribute, as the Texans parents who provided it were afraid of retribution.
> 
> I don't think anyone is denying it at this point.


And by player confession you mean
That video of surf cup “staffer” recording minors with no parental consent!!!!


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 6, 2021)

Advantage said:


> What makes you think this is my team??


If it's not your team, what are you arguing? The evidence is clearly there. It happened. I'm a TFA parent. No not from 2010-2 (B team). It's embarrassing for the rest of us that do it the right way.


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 6, 2021)

Advantage said:


> And by player confession you mean
> That video of surf cup “staffer” recording minors with no parental consent!!!!



Separate issue...Yes that was wrong.

But that doesn't justify your original act.


----------



## Looky_Louie (Jan 6, 2021)

SoCal23 said:


> I say you settle it on the field, SURF SELECT vs TFA-2.... just let me know when and where...so we can go see it


Everyone is just lucky that LAUFA 2010 wasn’t there. Would of spanked all those teams including TFA Team 1 (Hypothetically)


----------



## dad4 (Jan 6, 2021)

The best anyone can do with this is follow SoCal23's lead.

Be honest about what happened, and use it as a learning experience to help your kid.


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 6, 2021)

Looky_Louie said:


> Everyone is just lucky that LAUFA 2010 wasn’t there. Would of spanked all those teams including TFA Team 1 (Hypothetically)


Yup, everyone is so afraid of big bad LAUFA the #1 team in SoCal according to the rankings. You guys have the "winning mentality"


----------



## Advantage (Jan 6, 2021)

Ag


SoCal23 said:


> Separate issue...Yes that was wrong.
> 
> But that doesn't justify your original act.


Again not my team smh


----------



## Advantage (Jan 6, 2021)

SoCal23 said:


> Yup, everyone is so afraid of big bad LAUFA the #1 team in SoCal according to the rankings. You guys have the "winning mentality"


are you sure you are now a laufa parent posing as a tfa parent ?
just asking


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 6, 2021)

Advantage said:


> are you sure you are now a laufa parent posing as a tfa parent ?
> just asking


Yup I'm sure...not sure how you continue arguing. It happened TFA-2 did it...accept it, learn, and move on. You keep denying it, people get more upset.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 6, 2021)

Hey 2010 parents, the idea of fighting about who is #1 is hilarious.  Focus on your player and not so much on how you guys crush it age 9 team level.    . They are not even using a size 5 ball or regular size field yet.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Jan 6, 2021)

ntxsoccerwire said:


> The story has been republished on our site. It was originally unpublished because our sources were unable/unwilling to provide the evidence we felt we would need to defend the story against any liable/defamation claims. In the 36 hours we took the story down, we've since obtained the necessary information corroborated the story with parents sources who confirmed it all. There for we've put it back up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let’s see what Cal South does , will they allow him to keep taking he’s cal south courses to obtain a D license ????


----------



## dad4 (Jan 6, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Hey 2010 parents, the idea of fighting about who is #1 is hilarious.  Focus on your player and not so much on how you guys crush it age 9 team level.    . They are not even using a size 5 ball or regular size field yet.


Age 9?

They are 10.  Some of them even play against the 11 or 12 year olds.  

Who are you to doubt the supreme skills of these mighty warriors?

We know it's silly.  But it's better than the news.  

Have a great day.


----------



## Looky_Louie (Jan 6, 2021)

Who cares. This Is all silly and lame. Why would you care personally what cal south does? In my opinion all parties involved have learned their lesson. Surf won’t allow these coaches into their tournament, therefore diluting top teams from going to their tournaments and surf will continue to make their brackets easy for their teams to win. Unless you personally have a grudge against a coach getting their license let it be. That coach just won’t go to that rigged tournament anymore. BTW LAUFA is the best 2010 team prove me wrong.


----------



## Advantage (Jan 6, 2021)

Looky_Louie said:


> Who cares. This Is all silly and lame. Why would you care personally what cal south does? In my opinion all parties involved have learned their lesson. Surf won’t allow these coaches into their tournament, therefore diluting top teams from going to their tournaments and surf will continue to make their brackets easy for their teams to win. Unless you personally have a grudge against a coach getting their license let it be. That coach just won’t go to that rigged tournament anymore. BTW LAUFA is the best 2010 team prove me wrong.


How did Laufa 2010 do in supercopa?


----------



## GT45 (Jan 6, 2021)

Looky_Louie said:


> Who cares. This Is all silly and lame. Why would you care personally what cal south does? In my opinion all parties involved have learned their lesson. Surf won’t allow these coaches into their tournament, therefore diluting top teams from going to their tournaments and surf will continue to make their brackets easy for their teams to win. Unless you personally have a grudge against a coach getting their license let it be. That coach just won’t go to that rigged tournament anymore. BTW LAUFA is the best 2010 team prove me wrong.


What makes you think the coaches have learned their lesson? By all accounts they lied when confronted about it. This is a serious issue. They are supposed to be leaders and mentors. Instead they corrupt 10 year olds? Like get some perspective here. Unbelievable that this happened. And, shame on the parents for allowing it to.


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 7, 2021)

GT45 said:


> What makes you think the coaches have learned their lesson? By all accounts they lied when confronted about it. This is a serious issue. They are supposed to be leaders and mentors. Instead they corrupt 10 year olds? Like get some perspective here. Unbelievable that this happened. And, shame on the parents for allowing it to.


It’s not a big deal. Drop it. It was a way of getting back at Surf. That’s all. Would it have been the same big deal if it was the Super White bracket and AZ Tecos got screwed?


----------



## northeastlafc (Jan 7, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Age 9?
> 
> They are 10.  Some of them even play against the 11 or 12 year olds.
> 
> ...


Bro chill you’re starting to sound like that crush guy


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 7, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> It’s not a big deal. Drop it. It was a way of getting back at Surf. That’s all. Would it have been the same big deal if it was the Super White bracket and AZ Tecos got screwed?


It would have been exactly the same big deal if it happened to anyone else in the tournament. It's cheating, which is apparently just fine to many TFA parents.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 7, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> Bro chill you’re starting to sound like that crush guy


I’ll go type something up on a meme generator and link to some random song ASAP.


----------



## Play2Play (Jan 7, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> It would have been exactly the same big deal if it happened to anyone else in the tournament. It's cheating, which is apparently just fine to many TFA parents.


You have failed to produce TFA has any wrongdoing in this matter.  Can you produce evidence besides spewing your personal feelings?

same can be said Surf / AZ colluded to draw 4-4 to eliminate either Texas or TFA.  Your proof or evidence only points at one directions, sad you choose to marginalize the work and families of one particular club.


----------



## Play2Play (Jan 7, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> It would have been exactly the same big deal if it happened to anyone else in the tournament. It's cheating, which is apparently just fine to many TFA parents.


How does our judicial system work again ?
Innocent until proven guilty or guilty until proven innocent.  Regardless, if you can provide facts, then yes, they should be ashamed of their actions, not to mention deal with any local state association sanctions.


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 7, 2021)

Play2Play said:


> You have failed to produce TFA has any wrongdoing in this matter.  Can you produce evidence besides spewing your personal feelings?
> 
> same can be said Surf / AZ colluded to draw 4-4 to eliminate either Texas or TFA.  Your proof or evidence only points at one directions, sad you choose to marginalize the work and families of one particular club.


1) The Surf coach whose team was eliminated by the conspiracy watched the match
2) Dozens of parents also watched the match
3) The referees told Surf Cup staff that "no one tried to score"
4) There are screenshots of text messages between parents confirming the scheme
5) There are screenshots of TeamSnap messages outlining the scheme
6) A Surf staffer asked the boys "raise your hand if someone asked you to not score and not try to win in your last game?" Every hand went up.
7) Find me ONE other TFA match with that team that ended 0-0 with no shots on goal.

But do you know what the best evidence is? Post the video.


----------



## Play2Play (Jan 7, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> 1) The Surf coach whose team was eliminated by the conspiracy watched the match
> 2) Dozens of parents also watched the match
> 3) The referees told Surf Cup staff that "no one tried to score"
> 4) There are screenshots of text messages between parents confirming the scheme
> ...


1.  Surf coach eliminated failed to win weakest group at not the best of the best Covid Surf Cup,
Now looking for excuses to point finger.

2.  Dozens of parents watched game.  I’m sure there were plenty spectators wishing for a winner and loser to justify their tournament.

3.  Referees said no one tried to score, ?
Really rules clearly stated a draw was good enough to advance both team, 0-0, 50-50 would of advanced both teams.  Your mad it was 0-0 or they tied the game?

4.  Screen shots - prove it !! Post them and show the whole world how terrible this is.  Call them out with proof, you cowardly called out a coach to post match video, don’t be a coward and not post messages that incriminate him to this wrongdoing.

5. again, read #4

6 - FALSE - there is a video. This was sent to legal counsel, Surf CEO illegally harassed, threatened minors and filmed without legal consent.  This same Surf CEO is a parent on this 2010 Surf Select team.

7) there are plenty, none on record recently due to covid. But if you send TFA your name, email and number I’m sure they will provide to you.  

Clearly you have bias and are a part of this team, you failed to prove FACTS !!  Don’t be a coward and post what you have.


----------



## Advantage (Jan 7, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> 1) The Surf coach whose team was eliminated by the conspiracy watched the match
> 2) Dozens of parents also watched the match
> 3) The referees told Surf Cup staff that "no one tried to score"
> 4) There are screenshots of text messages between parents confirming the scheme
> ...


#6 
The staffer 
Is that the clean up crew??
Or cheating mKay or surf CEO 
Or all 3 in one??


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 7, 2021)

Play2Play said:


> How does our judicial system work again ?
> Innocent until proven guilty or guilty until proven innocent.  Regardless, if you can provide facts, then yes, they should be ashamed of their actions, not to mention deal with any local state association sanctions.





Play2Play said:


> You have failed to produce TFA has any wrongdoing in this matter.  Can you produce evidence besides spewing your personal feelings?
> 
> same can be said Surf / AZ colluded to draw 4-4 to eliminate either Texas or TFA.  Your proof or evidence only points at one directions, sad you choose to marginalize the work and families of one particular club.


Pay2play where have you been? There is plenty of evidence that both teams colluded. That is not a question anymore. 

As far as the 4-4 tie, that was a legit question. Turns out I received my answer from a Surf Parent. Surf did not have their complete team. They were missing a key player. So it makes sense now that they would struggle.  So nobody is trying to marginalize anything.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 7, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> 1) The Surf coach whose team was eliminated by the conspiracy watched the match
> 2) Dozens of parents also watched the match
> 3) The referees told Surf Cup staff that "no one tried to score"
> 4) There are screenshots of text messages between parents confirming the scheme
> ...


#3 is the most ridiculous thing I've read in a while.....


----------



## longbeachstrongbeach (Jan 7, 2021)

fantasyfutbol said:


> ... walk around with your shirts tucked in....a


Sir, I was taught a good boy combs his here, tucks in his shirt and respects his elders.

What is wrong with tucking in your shirt?


----------



## texanincali (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm laughing to myself thinking just how dumb these coaches were to agree to 0-0.  I doubt this conversation even happens if they were smart enough to finish 2-2 or 3-3.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 7, 2021)

texanincali said:


> I'm laughing to myself thinking just how dumb these coaches were to agree to 0-0.  I doubt this conversation even happens if they were smart enough to finish 2-2 or 3-3.


You think 25 kids and 50 parents can keep a secret?

It was going to get out.  You can't keep a secret by telling 75 people.

If they didn't like the brackets, the coaches should have just agreed to go to a different tournament next time.


----------



## Advantage (Jan 7, 2021)

texanincali said:


> I'm laughing to myself thinking just how dumb these coaches were to agree to 0-0.  I doubt this conversation even happens if they were smart enough to finish 2-2 or 3-3.


Like surf did 4-4
Obviously being smart didn’t help them...


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 7, 2021)

Play2Play said:


> 1.  Surf coach eliminated failed to win weakest group at not the best of the best Covid Surf Cup,
> Now looking for excuses to point finger.
> 
> 2.  Dozens of parents watched game.  I’m sure there were plenty spectators wishing for a winner and loser to justify their tournament.
> ...


Bottom line: no one is really contesting the fact that TFA and Texans colluded to fix a match. 

Screen shots are in the originally linked article - did you not bother to read it?

You are right, there IS a video of the game. And it will come out. 

The Surf CEO does not have any kids in the club - why lie?

And you cannot link ONE TFA match in which TFA managed to not attempt a shot on goal. 

This game was shameful, and the attempted coverup by TFA parents to whitewash their poor decisions is even more shameful. You went along with a corrupt scheme. You got caught. Just take your lumps and teach your kids to do better next time. 10 year olds. What a joke.


----------



## Play2Play (Jan 7, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> Bottom line: no one is really contesting the fact that TFA and Texans colluded to fix a match.
> 
> Screen shots are in the originally linked article - did you not bother to read it?
> 
> ...


Bottom line? you got your feelings hurt because your team did not advance to make it out of the weakest group.  That bottom line ?

produce evidence, facts, real information incriminating TFA parents or coach.
There isn’t any.

email TFA, I’m sure they will oblige.

At least we agree the Surf “staffer” is SurfCup Sports CEO... same one that harassed, threatened and illegally recorded minors.

what’s your thoughts on this?  Isn’t this shameful?
Unethical? I’m sure it’s not to you.  Would really like to hear your take on this real issue.

no coverup, no shame, no guilt because there isn’t wrong with playing and tying 0-0. Move on.

Your a coward, called out a coach but yet you hide behind a computer screen trying to shame club and coach. I’m sure your coach or Director are really happy to have cancer parents on the team.


----------



## notintheface (Jan 7, 2021)

Play2Play said:


> yet you hide behind a computer screen


Whatever you say, Mister Joined-three-days-ago-to-comment-on-this-thread


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 7, 2021)

crush said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Sic what some do to get a trophy.


Coach Caparelli is a "ME< ME< and ME! guy.  All he cares is about winning and with high scores.  He is guilty of this fixing game, Heaven knows how long he has been doing this.  His team's parents are equality guilty or they just lack morals, which seems to be the case.  I heard they were congratulating Caparelli for the great work he has been doing and in such a short time.  One of the team's mother told everybody to keep quiet about all these because it would only hurt the coach and the kids, the kids?  give me a brake!  the coach and these parents just introduced these 10 year olds to cheat at all costs to win a medal.  These two coaches should be kicked off for life coaching young kids.  Caparelli is so bad that if a boy ,remember only 10 cries he tells him/them, MEN DON'T CRY.  Is that a way to treat these young kids.  If Paul Walker has any... he gets rid of this guy or is Paul Walker one of those cheaters?  These coaches should refund parents from all the expenses they had to get there for 3 days.  CHEATERS NEVER PROSPER!!!!!!


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 7, 2021)

The two coaches should not be allowed to coach young kids ever again.  Whoever owns these teams should get rid of each one and now.  Ten year olds should not be associated with WIN AT ALL COSTS coaches.  And the parents who went along with it, remember your kid to become a pro will face lots of competition so he must learn about losing, too.  Paul Walker have you fired Caparelli for this LOW ACT of having the kids fix a game.  Incase you don't know Caparelli told the kids about it and 2 of them said it was NOT RIGHT, but he went along.  Two minutes before the game he told the parents about it so some of them didn't have much time to object, but then again there were parents who agreed with him a 100%.  Soccer for kids like these is to enjoy and have fun and not to make a coach look like he is the next national coach.


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 7, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> I can confirm this is 100% true. It was raised to Surf Cup staff prior to the finals, but they elected to not punish the kids and let them play the final. TFA coach denied everything. TFA DoC backed him up. Never change, TFA.


The kids were allowed to play the final, but no medals were given.  There was no champion!  There's a video you should try to get hold of where the tournament people got on the coaches.  These two coaches and most of the parents have no morals!


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2021)

Play2Play said:


> Blah, blah, blah.


At this point you are just making noise and no one is really listening.


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 7, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Can't agree more.  While this is certainly stooopid, it's no surprise that adults are behaving this way.  The more reason U10s should be playing sand lot soccer, developing foot skills, having fun ,etc.  Hey 10 yr old, don't score.
> 
> This made my day...ha..


And these two coaches can't even cheat right.  They should had allowed a few goals or even having their defenders play on top and the forwards on the back.  But cheaters never prosper!!!!!!  Why haven't anybody gone to the media?


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 7, 2021)

crush said:


> I was confused so I looked up on Google   This is a good kind of nosey imo.  If the slander is wrong, then they can be sued.  If I'm driving my 10 year old from CA to AZ to play the best, then I want the best to play their best.  Agreeing to tie is discusting where I come from.  This is best of the best tournament, not best who can fix a tie as to fix the finals.  Pure lameness.  I like you Happy but this one sucks, if true.  If not true and we find out someone is lying and making up a nosey story for the hell of it then they should be in trouble with that nosey lie.
> 
> "*Can't*/*couldn't agree more*" (not "any *more*") is an English idiomatic turn of phrase that means "agreeing fully." Think of yourself agreeing 100% already, so it's impossible to *agree* even *more* than that -- *couldn't agree more*.


No lie, the organizers got on the two coaches before the final was played just to not dissapoint the kids.  The game did not count.  No medals given.


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 7, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> TFA (and Texans) parents all had a choice, when the coaches proposed to fix the match. They could go along with a corrupt plan because their fear of repercussions from the coach, or they could take a stand on their principles and teach their sons a lesson he would take with him for the rest of his life. Cheating is wrong.
> 
> I feel badly for the kids. They didn't fully grasp that what they were doing was wrong, but the coach did. The parents did. Shameful.
> 
> Neither coach will ever coach a team at any Surf Cup event again.


Neither coach should ever associate with young kids!


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 7, 2021)

fantasyfutbol said:


> You are obviously a TFA parent.
> 
> If a coach sent texts and teamsnaps to the team telling them they would arrange the bracket to be easy, parents would complain...almost no one who plays COMPETITIVE soccer wants that.  Take you kid to AYSO with that garbage.
> 
> ...


Indeed!  TFA parents (most of them) are always making the coach's head get bigger so their kid always play.


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 7, 2021)

watfly said:


> It looks like the post on nxt.soccer has been taken down.  Someone either came to their senses or were compelled to come to their senses.
> 
> Could you imagine if Surf had disqualified one or both of the teams, the furor that would cause by putting Surf into the semi-finals.  We have enough Surf axe grinding threads as it is.


They were allowed to play the final for the kids sake, but no medals were given.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2021)

texanincali said:


> I'm laughing to myself thinking just how dumb these coaches were to agree to 0-0.  I doubt this conversation even happens if they were smart enough to finish 2-2 or 3-3.


0-0 is easy. Skilled players can even make it look unintentional with hard shots that just miss, but that might be hard to pull off with `0-year-olds.  Fixing a tie at any other score means that someone is ahead at some point and risks missing the targeted outcome.


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 7, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> Surf Cup staff learned of the situation the night before the finals, a few hours after the semifinal match. And then received independent confirmation from Dallas Texans parents who reached out a few hours before the final. The coaches were confronted prior to the match, and both lied about it. I'm not privy to exactly what was said to the coaches, but Surf Cup decided to let the match go on and ban the coaches from all future Surf Cup Sports competitions.


No medals were given.  Game played just because the kids.


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 7, 2021)

Advantage said:


> All you talk about is that there is evidence
> You have not shown anything
> What about Texans parents msgs.. where are they??


He won't come up with the video and if he does time it so see if he did not delete parts.


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 7, 2021)

Looky_Louie said:


> Who cares. This Is all silly and lame. Why would you care personally what cal south does? In my opinion all parties involved have learned their lesson. Surf won’t allow these coaches into their tournament, therefore diluting top teams from going to their tournaments and surf will continue to make their brackets easy for their teams to win. Unless you personally have a grudge against a coach getting their license let it be. That coach just won’t go to that rigged tournament anymore. BTW LAUFA is the best 2010 team prove me wrong.


It looks like you are one of those parents who lack morals!


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 7, 2021)

Play2Play said:


> Bottom line? you got your feelings hurt because your team did not advance to make it out of the weakest group.  That bottom line ?
> 
> produce evidence, facts, real information incriminating TFA parents or coach.
> There isn’t any.
> ...


You have serious problems!  The TFA coach told his players and two of them objected to it, that it wasn't fair.  There's your evidence!  If those two kids are still on the team they may not admit it being afraid the coach will take it on them.  The kids were told not to score at all.


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 7, 2021)

fantasyfutbol said:


> Surf Cup Scandal: Match Fixing involved two of the Nations Top U11 Teams | FUT411
> 
> 
> Happy New year. Can you imagine 2 of the nations best two teams are caught colluding their way into the final of prestigious tournament? Well, neither...
> ...


Kick them off for life.  They should not work with young kids.  Winning is not everything, cheating is another and when you are found cheating everybody says, NO WONDER THEY WON ALL THE TIME!


----------



## Advantage (Jan 7, 2021)

I know Sccer said:


> Kick them off for life.  They should not work with young kids.  Winning is not everything, cheating is another and when you are found cheating everybody says, NO WONDER THEY WON ALL THE TIME!


Damnnnnnnnn!!!!
13 messages in a row 
That’s gotta be a record for the forum !!!!
Now tell us how you really feel??


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Jan 7, 2021)

why would Cal South allow Caparelli to obtain He’s D license he shouldn’t be allowed. Should be allowed to corrupt young mind. Let see what Cal South does .....
Someone wrote 
“produce evidence, facts, real information incriminating TFA parents or coach.
There isn’t any.
email TFA, I’m sure they will oblige.”

 your funny individual .... TFA won’t admit to anything... if you really think they will hand over evidence produce on the Band app (they use Band not TeamSnap) you really think the owner P.W will allow any of this evidence out ??? Parents know that if they piss him off their child will eventually fee the wrath. He probably already warn them if they say anything they would be kick out with no refund!!!  

TFA does a lot things outside the books to WIN at all cost and when paretns want to speak up/ leave they suffer the consequences. Their motto “ITS THE TFA WAY” 
Why do you think a lot 2010  players left to LAUFA. Before that they lost their best Coach who is where LAUFA 

Someone also mention players didn’t receive medals ect may be wrong on their Instagram page it look like they did. When you teach a player to be part something this low it’s just wrong. Am glad to hear some kids say that not fair , I hope those parte a speak up and put that club on the spotlight


----------



## SoccerDad$rule (Jan 7, 2021)

I played in Surf Cup as a kid same old story of schedule manipulation the last 30 years to make sure Surf teams have an easy path to the finals. It looks like these coaches were finally sick of it. It’s probably about time that someone runs a competing tournament that is not run by a club playing in the tournament. Is it the “Best of the Best” if the schedules are rigged in one clubs favor? I know every host club does the same but Surf doesn’t even try and hide it.


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 8, 2021)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> why would Cal South allow Caparelli to obtain He’s D license he shouldn’t be allowed. Should be allowed to corrupt young mind. Let see what Cal South does .....
> Someone wrote
> “produce evidence, facts, real information incriminating TFA parents or coach.
> There isn’t any.
> ...



"Why do you think a lot 2010  players left to LAUFA. Before that they lost their best Coach who is where LAUFA" 

Now this is hilarious! A lot of 2010 players?? 2 decided to follow one of which is not happy and was debating on coming back to TFA but instead will join an MLS academy team next year. 

And you want to speak about a good ethical coach....it's not the LAUFA guy that's for sure. 

Another example of a pist off parent who is trying to throw shade at TFA and promote the "winning mentality" at LAUFA. Seriously, just do your thing....let TFA go...


----------



## Soccermom18 (Jan 8, 2021)

While the game that determined who was going into the semi-finals was fixed, at the end of the day, both Dallas Texans and TFA each won their semi-finals match pretty easily to meet up again in the finals.  But if the score was 2-1, a 0-0 tie also could have easily happened as well.


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 8, 2021)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> why would Cal South allow Caparelli to obtain He’s D license he shouldn’t be allowed. Should be allowed to corrupt young mind. Let see what Cal South does .....
> Someone wrote
> “produce evidence, facts, real information incriminating TFA parents or coach.
> There isn’t any.
> ...



Actually I was wrong....futbol2dmaxxx you are not a parent.....you are a COACH. OMG this is too funny!! Coach, you left already, let it go! You are skilled buddy! Do your thing and I'm sure your program will be successful. I know TFA is probably your best competition, but do it the right way, on the field. 

And stop self promoting yourself...the best coach...  We miss your sense of humor and your sneaky ways that's for sure.

If you want to keep this going, let's do it....but I think it would be best on your behalf if we end it here. Focus on you and we are doing just fine taking care of ourselves.


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 8, 2021)

Soccermom18 said:


> While the game that determined who was going into the semi-finals was fixed, at the end of the day, both Dallas Texans and TFA each won their semi-finals match pretty easily to meet up again in the finals.  But if the score was 2-1, a 0-0 tie also could have easily happened as well.


If a legitimate 0-0 tie happens, there is no scandal. If kids are playing to win, there is no scandal. 

The simple fact is that coaches directed their kids to play a big rondo match and not take a shot, which is exactly what they did. There is video of this match that has made it out from each club's control. Stay tuned.


----------



## Looky_Louie (Jan 8, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> If a legitimate 0-0 tie happens, there is no scandal. If kids are playing to win, there is no scandal.
> 
> The simple fact is that coaches directed their kids to play a big rondo match and not take a shot, which is exactly what they did. There is video of this match that has made it out from each club's control. Stay tuned.


The only one making this a scandal is “you” and all you “moral police”, please, like you guys all live a righteous life. Is it moral to eat meat, is it moral to make a lot of money and not share it with starving children, is it mora to have bad thoughts and Is it moral to try to take a coaches lively hood because he possibly fixed a game. Look no one is perfect, and at the end of the day everyone makes mistakes. If you never made a mistake that you later regretted than sir continue on with your smearing campaign.


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 8, 2021)

Have these two coaches been fired yet?


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 8, 2021)

Looky_Louie said:


> The only one making this a scandal is “you” and all you “moral police”, please, like you guys all live a righteous life. Is it moral to eat meat, is it moral to make a lot of money and not share it with starving children, is it mora to have bad thoughts and Is it moral to try to take a coaches lively hood because he possibly fixed a game. Look no one is perfect, and at the end of the day everyone makes mistakes. If you never made a mistake that you later regretted than sir continue on with your smearing campaign.


You are a immoral cheating person, too.


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 8, 2021)

Play2Play said:


> You have failed to produce TFA has any wrongdoing in this matter.  Can you produce evidence besides spewing your personal feelings?
> 
> same can be said Surf / AZ colluded to draw 4-4 to eliminate either Texas or TFA.  Your proof or evidence only points at one directions, sad you choose to marginalize the work and families of one particular club.


You are sad.  You know TFA cheated.


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 8, 2021)

SoCal23 said:


> If it's not your team, what are you arguing? The evidence is clearly there. It happened. I'm a TFA parent. No not from 2010-2 (B team). It's embarrassing for the rest of us that do it the right way.


Fire that coach, then.


----------



## Looky_Louie (Jan 8, 2021)

I know Sccer said:


> You are a immoral cheating person, too.


Morals are just a matter of opinion. You must be MR. Perfect. Look everyone, we have Mr. Perfect in this forum, the almighty decider of what it means to be moral or not. Is it moral to judge other people? Is it moral to call other people immoral and if it is. What gives you the right? Remember, God don’t like ugly. I’ll just have to remind myself that getting  into an argument about morality with someone that has a low IQ is pointless.


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 8, 2021)

Advantage said:


> Damnnnnnnnn!!!!
> 13 messages in a row
> That’s gotta be a record for the forum !!!!
> Now tell us how you really feel??


CHEATERS NEVER PROSPER.  ARE YOU ONE OF THOSE CHEATING PARENTS?


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 8, 2021)

Looky_Louie said:


> Morals are just a matter of opinion. You must be MR. Perfect. Look everyone, we have Mr. Perfect in this forum, the almighty decider of what it means to be moral or not. Is it moral to judge other people? Is it moral to call other people immoral and if it is. What gives you the right? Remember, God don’t like ugly. I’ll just have to remind myself that getting  into an argument about morality with someone that has a low IQ is pointless.


YOU LET YOUR 10 YEAR OLD GET INVOLVED IN CHEATING, WHAT ARE YOU SHOWING HIM?


----------



## Looky_Louie (Jan 8, 2021)

I know Sccer said:


> YOU LET YOUR 10 YEAR OLD GET INVOLVED IN CHEATING, WHAT ARE YOU SHOWING HIM?


For one, my son is not on that team. Second of all, you typed in all caps... wow. I think you need to cool down Mr. Perfect, also known as “moral police”. Like I said, “morals” are just a matter of opinion you simpleton.


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 8, 2021)

Looky_Louie said:


> Morals are just a matter of opinion. You must be MR. Perfect. Look everyone, we have Mr. Perfect in this forum, the almighty decider of what it means to be moral or not. Is it moral to judge other people? Is it moral to call other people immoral and if it is. What gives you the right? Remember, God don’t like ugly. I’ll just have to remind myself that getting  into an argument about morality with someone that has a low IQ is pointless.


YOUR IQ IS THE ONE OF A PICKLE!


----------



## Y_T (Jan 8, 2021)

Looky_Louie said:


> The only one making this a scandal is “you” and all you “moral police”, please, like you guys all live a righteous life. Is it moral to eat meat, is it moral to make a lot of money and not share it with starving children, is it mora to have bad thoughts and Is it moral to try to take a coaches lively hood because he possibly fixed a game. Look no one is perfect, and at the end of the day everyone makes mistakes. If you never made a mistake that you later regretted than sir continue on with your smearing campaign.


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 8, 2021)

Play2Play said:


> Bottom line? you got your feelings hurt because your team did not advance to make it out of the weakest group.  That bottom line ?
> 
> produce evidence, facts, real information incriminating TFA parents or coach.
> There isn’t any.
> ...


Two minutes before the game your coach told you about the fixing and you know that is what happened.


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 8, 2021)

I know Sccer said:


> YOU LET YOUR 10 YEAR OLD GET INVOLVED IN CHEATING, WHAT ARE YOU SHOWING HIM?


YOU CANT TAKE THE FACT THAT YOUR 10 YEAR OLD DIDN’T MAKE A FINAL, WHAT ARE YOU SHOWING HIM? What a bunch of crying wuss bags. You tied a game and didn’t make the final. You depended on someone else to make the final. How about teaching YOURSELF how to lose.


----------



## Looky_Louie (Jan 8, 2021)

I know Sccer said:


> YOUR IQ IS THE ONE OF A PICKLE!


Now you are showing your true brain capacity. Mr Pickle boy. From now on you will be known as “Pickle boy”.


----------



## Looky_Louie (Jan 8, 2021)

Y_T said:


> View attachment 9894


Thank you, someone gets it.


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2021)

Looky_Louie said:


> Morals are just a matter of opinion. You must be MR. Perfect. Look everyone, we have Mr. Perfect in this forum, the almighty decider of what it means to be moral or not. Is it moral to judge other people? Is it moral to call other people immoral and if it is. What gives you the right? Remember, God don’t like ugly. I’ll just have to remind myself that getting  into an argument about morality with someone that has a low IQ is pointless.


Coocoo


----------



## dad4 (Jan 8, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> YOU CANT TAKE THE FACT THAT YOUR 10 YEAR OLD DIDN’T MAKE A FINAL, WHAT ARE YOU SHOWING HIM? What a bunch of crying wuss bags. You tied a game and didn’t make the final. You depended on someone else to make the final. How about teaching YOURSELF how to lose.


It has nothing to do with playing soccer well, or being a good winner or loser.

You kid may well be better than mine at soccer.  Ok.  Congrats to him or her.  Well played.  

That's different from throwing a game.  And hugely different from teaching 10 year olds to throw a game.


----------



## Advantage (Jan 8, 2021)

I know Sccer said:


> CHEATERS NEVER PROSPER.  ARE YOU ONE OF THOSE CHEATING PARENTS?


again not on this team....
I'm here for the entertainment


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 8, 2021)

watfly said:


> While I think its super lame for them to have allegedly "fixed" the game, I don't think it warrants publicly shaming the coach by name and photo across the internet without much evidence.  Whoever posted it on their hack website obviously has an axe to grind with this coach.  I'm sure he and others think they're providing a "public service" to the soccer community, but this has no impact on any of us unless we were the team that missed the playoffs.  I don't condone this but its hardly that scandalous, it happens on occasion in some form of the other.  Its really no worse than having to run up a score on a team to make the playoffs.  Seems like another example of the rise of the Nosey Neighbor.


YOU ARE ALL MESSED UP.


----------



## Looky_Louie (Jan 8, 2021)

P


I know Sccer said:


> YOU ARE ALL MESSED UP.


Pickle boy is  back! Missed you.


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 8, 2021)

Nobody is denying this “cheating” was wrong. It’s obvious they did it to screw Surf. And yes, the coaches should be punished. But for somebody to call for their jobs and livelihood over this, is wrong. The fact that it’s Surf that got screwed blew this up out of proportion. It it was an RSL AZ tournament and thier club got screwed, we wouldn’t find out about it. Surf parents feel entitled, and you were screwed out of a final. Yes, 2 coaches conspired to knock you out of a tournament, but you gave them that chance by tying against a team you had no business tying to. Move on and do better next time. And stop bitching and trying to get people fired.


----------



## ntxsoccerwire (Jan 9, 2021)

We released an update today:  http://fut411.com/post/surf-cup-scandal-update


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 9, 2021)

ntxsoccerwire said:


> We released an update today:  http://fut411.com/post/surf-cup-scandal-update


Seventy minutes of soccer played and they released 20 seconds of a kid reflexively taking a half-hearted shot? That's all they have?

Salazar is so worried about his reputation, and also maintaining his innocence - just release the whole video. It would surely exonerate him, right?


----------



## dad4 (Jan 9, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Nobody is denying this “cheating” was wrong. It’s obvious they did it to screw Surf. And yes, the coaches should be punished. But for somebody to call for their jobs and livelihood over this, is wrong. The fact that it’s Surf that got screwed blew this up out of proportion. It it was an RSL AZ tournament and thier club got screwed, we wouldn’t find out about it. Surf parents feel entitled, and you were screwed out of a final. Yes, 2 coaches conspired to knock you out of a tournament, but you gave them that chance by tying against a team you had no business tying to. Move on and do better next time. And stop bitching and trying to get people fired.


If you really felt that this case of cheating was wrong, you wouldn’t have used quotation marks to say so.  

Also, Surf wasn’t cheated out of a final.  The top two teams that weekend were TFA and Texans.  Look at the match scores.  Surf did not belong in the final that weekend.


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 9, 2021)

dad4 said:


> If you really felt that this case of cheating was wrong, you wouldn’t have used quotation marks to say so.
> 
> Also, Surf wasn’t cheated out of a final.  The top two teams that weekend were TFA and Texans.  Look at the match scores.  Surf did not belong in the final that weekend.


Who "belongs" in a final is not determined by parents. It's determined by results of competition on the field. If the Texans and TFA had played for real, like they did in the final, Texans would have advanced with a 2-1 win, and TFA would have been eliminated.


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 9, 2021)

Let me see if I can compile all the flimsy justifications parents have put forth to excuse TFA and Texans' cheating:

1) We don't have enough evidence if we ignore all the eyewitnesses, all the text messages, the kids own admission, all the decent parents testimony, and a complete video of the entire "match" that Salazar refuses to release in full. 

2) Match fixing wouldn't be a big deal if the team negatively affected wasn't SD Surf. 

3) Teams throw matches all the time in State Cup. 

4) Maybe they fixed a match, but why do we have to shame the coaches?

5) Match fixing is justified because I don't like how the tournament set up their brackets.

6) We shouldn't blame the coaches, we should blame the parents who failed to keep their mouths shut about the cheating.

7) The cheating was SD Surf's fault because they tied a group game. 

8) 20-something coaches directing 10 year old kids to cheat is no big deal. 

9) No one is perfectly moral, so we shouldn't complain about this immoral act. 

Did I get them all? Pathetic.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 9, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> Who "belongs" in a final is not determined by parents. It's determined by results of competition on the field. If the Texans and TFA had played for real, like they did in the final, Texans would have advanced with a 2-1 win, and TFA would have been eliminated.


In this case, who belongs in the final was determined by tournament organizers. 

It is true that TFA and Texans cheated through match fixing.

It is also true that Surf cheated through bracket manipulation.  

And no, the Surf cheat does not excuse the TFA/Texans cheat.


----------



## 46n2 (Jan 9, 2021)

SD Surf Cheats thru bracket manipulation that is a fact .  Did anyones semis games changed this past weekend at the older..


----------



## Tomnjerry123 (Jan 9, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> Seventy minutes of soccer played and they released 20 seconds of a kid reflexively taking a half-hearted shot? That's all they have?
> 
> Salazar is so worried about his reputation, and also maintaining his innocence - just release the whole video. It would surely exonerate him, right?


I don’t understand why you are so concerned about some other teams issues. Yeah there is drama but your obviously directly affected likely cus your a Surf parent if not then why so much passion and energy to out, shame, name call other teams and other coaches. Let it go! I’m sure the appropriate parties will intervene or the coaches will be reprimanded in someway. Your just so stuck on this thread! And the name calling, really?!!


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 9, 2021)

ntxsoccerwire said:


> We released an update today:  http://fut411.com/post/surf-cup-scandal-update



Just wondering...what's the feeling in N Texas towards Salazar and the Texans....


----------



## Tomnjerry123 (Jan 9, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> Let me see if I can compile all the flimsy justifications parents have put forth to excuse TFA and Texans' cheating:
> 
> 1) We don't have enough evidence if we ignore all the eyewitnesses, all the text messages, the kids own admission, all the decent parents testimony, and a complete video of the entire "match" that Salazar refuses to release in full.
> 
> ...


You really have a bone to pick don’t you?? Your so stuck on proving your point! I think you accomplished what you wanted.
 From the outside looking in TFA and Dallas coaches made decisions. Surf stacked the bracket in their favor. 
Not the first time not the last time. You won! You proved point! Congrats. Now move on. 
I will say this cheese site of people bashing each other is hilarious and entertaining. Cheers mate!


----------



## Advantage (Jan 9, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> Seventy minutes of soccer played and they released 20 seconds of a kid reflexively taking a half-hearted shot? That's all they have?
> 
> Salazar is so worried about his reputation, and also maintaining his innocence - just release the whole video. It would surely exonerate him, right?


Great question 
And why did they block the surf “staffer”s name and not the sender or recipient 
On the email


----------



## Play2Play (Jan 9, 2021)

Advantage said:


> Great question
> And why did they block the surf “staffer”s name and not the sender or recipient
> On the email


email has legitimate concerns and your right,

Why only block the name of the “staffer” that happened to be Surf Cup CEO - Brian Enge

can of worms keeps getting more interesting.


----------



## Looky_Louie (Jan 9, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> Let me see if I can compile all the flimsy justifications parents have put forth to excuse TFA and Texans' cheating:
> 
> 1) We don't have enough evidence if we ignore all the eyewitnesses, all the text messages, the kids own admission, all the decent parents testimony, and a complete video of the entire "match" that Salazar refuses to release in full.
> 
> ...


What’s really pathetic is that an allegedly U11 fixed game is living rent free in your head. It’s time to let it go. Don’t let this consume you any further. If you keep letting this take a hold of your life, you will eventually need to seek some help. I’m only looking out for your well being. Tomorrow is Sunday, maybe a good day to find Jesus.


----------



## ntxsoccerwire (Jan 9, 2021)

SoCal23 said:


> Just wondering...what's the feeling in N Texas towards Salazar and the Texans....


Filled with both compassion and contempt. Most there have accepted the true. The match was indeed fixed by these two coaches.

For those still defending the TFA’s coach involvement, perhaps consider this:

The fact that the Texans coach sent a message to his parents prior to the match (which has been confirmed and reported) should be proof enough of collusion. There is no way the Texans coach could  predict the behavior of another team and the outcome of a game, without directly colliding with the TFA coach. Collision is the only rational explanation, unless you believe in magic.... only David Blaine could pull this entire thing off without colluding in some way. Let’s remember, this was an elimination game, neither could afford to lose it.


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 9, 2021)

ntxsoccerwire said:


> Filled with both compassion and contempt. Most there have accepted the true. The match was indeed fixed by these two coaches.
> 
> For those still defending the TFA’s coach involvement, perhaps consider this:
> 
> The fact that the Texans coach sent a message to his parents prior to the match (which has been confirmed and reported) should be proof enough of collusion. There is no way the Texans coach could  predict the behavior of another team and the outcome of a game, without directly colliding with the TFA coach. Collision is the only rational explanation, unless you believe in magic.... only David Blaine could pull this entire thing off without colluding in some way. Let’s remember, this was an elimination game, neither could afford to lose it.


But is it like this?


----------



## ntxsoccerwire (Jan 9, 2021)

SoCal23 said:


> But is it like this?


I'm in Dallas. Yes it was initially like this.  The mood is shifting now with the update. Many here have now accepted the truth of what took place.


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 9, 2021)

Looky_Louie said:


> Now you are showing your true brain capacity. Mr Pickle boy. From now on you will be known as “Pickle boy”.


The pickle goes up yours.


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 9, 2021)

Looky_Louie said:


> P
> 
> Pickle boy is  back! Missed you.


MENTAL MIDGET SPOTTED.  YOUR FAMILY TREE IS A HORIZONTAL LINE.


----------



## Advantage (Jan 9, 2021)

CheatingMkay said:


> Let me see if I can compile all the flimsy justifications parents have put forth to excuse TFA and Texans' cheating:
> 
> 1) We don't have enough evidence if we ignore all the eyewitnesses, all the text messages, the kids own admission, all the decent parents testimony, and a complete video of the entire "match" that Salazar refuses to release in full.
> 
> ...


Are you the only surf parent that can’t let this go?
If your team was incomplete were you really expecting to win the tournament?


----------



## Looky_Louie (Jan 9, 2021)

I know Sccer said:


> MENTAL MIDGET SPOTTED.  YOUR FAMILY TREE IS A HORIZONTAL LINE.


That’s the best you could do, Mrs Pickle? Low IQ response. Please don’t post anymore, because when you do everyone’s Genetic code Is diluted by a fraction of a degree. I recommend that you don’t have anymore kids, as I’m pretty sure based on your responses that your kids are highly likely to be missing a chromosome or are fat.


----------



## Giesbock (Jan 9, 2021)

All of this drivel over a u10 debacle?  Get a grip people.  Shame on coach and complicit parents. You all going back and forth rationalizing your position is just dumb.  Cheaters cheat. Kids learn to be cheaters from mom, dad and coaches.


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 9, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> All of this drivel over a u10 debacle?  Get a grip people.  Shame on coach and complicit parents. You all going back and forth rationalizing your position is just dumb.  Cheaters cheat. Kids learn to be cheaters from mom, dad and coaches.


We actually agree on something! Yes people, get a grip. This should have never been a National News story. Should have been nothing more than gossip on the Boys U11 forum. Coaches get punished, end of story. They would have learned their lesson. Except, since Surf got screwed, the entitlement mentality comes out and they want to throw the book at these coaches.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 10, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> We actually agree on something! Yes people, get a grip. This should have never been a National News story. Should have been nothing more than gossip on the Boys U11 forum. Coaches get punished, end of story. They would have learned their lesson. Except, since Surf got screwed, the entitlement mentality comes out and they want to throw the book at these coaches.


"My daddy said that we are the best team in the country!"    Yeah, well my daddy said we shouldnt be shooting because we want to tie the game!  Huh!  Let's just play Roblocks after the game!! 

Parents, They are 10!!!!   Move on to more important and interesting topics!


----------



## Chalklines (Jan 10, 2021)

11 pages of nonsense and still not a single shit was given.


----------



## Advantage (Jan 10, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> "My daddy said that we are the best team in the country!"    Yeah, well my daddy said we shouldnt be shooting because we want to tie the game!  Huh!  Let's just play Roblocks after the game!!
> 
> Parents, They are 10!!!!   Move on to more important and interesting topics!
> 
> View attachment 9909


And the 3rd daddy said here at surf we get entitled to the easiest bracket always 
At the best of the best bracket fixes


----------



## GT45 (Jan 10, 2021)

Advantage said:


> And the 3rd daddy said here at surf we get entitled to the easiest bracket always
> At the best of the best bracket fixes


It is their tournament. Get over it. They can make the brackets however the f*ck they want. That is not cheating. Fixing games is. If you don't like their bracketing don't go to their tournament. Grow up parents. Anyone involved on those two U little teams needs a serious self check. How ridiculous of a parent or coach are you to be ok with rigging a U10 soccer game. My god.


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 10, 2021)

Looky_Louie said:


> That’s the best you could do, Mrs Pickle? Low IQ response. Please don’t post anymore, because when you do everyone’s Genetic code Is diluted by a fraction of a degree. I recommend that you don’t have anymore kids, as I’m pretty sure based on your responses that your kids are highly likely to be missing a chromosome or are fat.


You are a few fries short of a happy meal, hahaha.  I haven't seen your sister lately.  All ok with her?


----------



## I know Sccer (Jan 10, 2021)

Loocky_Luie is a mental midget.  He wants 10 year old kids to master the arts of cheating like the 2 coaches.  He is not normal.


----------



## Advantage (Jan 10, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> 11 pages of nonsense and still not a single shit was given.


I think this going to be at least another 3 pages for the entertainment


GT45 said:


> It is their tournament. Get over it. They can make the brackets however the f*ck they want. That is not cheating. Fixing games is. If you don't like their bracketing don't go to their tournament. Grow up parents. Anyone involved on those two U little teams needs a serious self check. How ridiculous of a parent or coach are you to be ok with rigging a U10 soccer game. My god.


ok...
Now tell us how you really feel..


----------



## Dominic (Jan 10, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> "My daddy said that we are the best team in the country!"    Yeah, well my daddy said we shouldnt be shooting because we want to tie the game!  Huh!  Let's just play Roblocks after the game!!
> 
> Parents, They are 10!!!!   Move on to more important and interesting topics!
> 
> ...


Teammate is open and he is shooting on goal? Who's kid is this ? Nice form .


----------



## Fairplay23 (Jan 11, 2021)

I would think anyone that follows the Texans understand its always about the $$ & Kevin will be safe as he is the pipeline on new players to the club.


----------



## RedCardz (Jan 11, 2021)

Fairplay23 said:


> I would think anyone that follows the Texans understand its always about the $$ & Kevin will be safe as he is the pipeline on new players to the club.


Ditto


----------



## Advantage (Jan 11, 2021)

Fairplay23 said:


> I would think anyone that follows the Texans understand its always about the $$ & Kevin will be safe as he is the pipeline on new players to the club.


I heard he has a lot of haters 
Because he has the top teams in Dallas


----------



## Fairplay23 (Jan 12, 2021)

Advantage said:


> I heard he has a lot of haters
> Because he has the top teams in Dallas


I don't think he has a lot of haters because he has a lot of top teams; he has a lot of haters because he fixed a U11 tournament game & cares about winning over development. You say he has a lot of top teams but how can you realistically consider ANY team not playing 11 v 11 a top team?  I personally would like to see him coach a U17 team & see what he can do but we all know its easier to dominate the younger ages pose with trophies/national championship rings in order to keep bringing in the parents with blank checkbooks. After all there is a lot of Versace/Gucci that needs to be bought!


----------



## Advantage (Jan 12, 2021)

Fairplay23 said:


> I don't think he has a lot of haters because he has a lot of top teams; he has a lot of haters because he fixed a U11 tournament game & cares about winning over development. You say he has a lot of top teams but how can you realistically consider ANY team not playing 11 v 11 a top team?  I personally would like to see him coach a U17 team & see what he can do but we all know its easier to dominate the younger ages pose with trophies/national championship rings in order to keep bringing in the parents with blank checkbooks. After all there is a lot of Versace/Gucci that needs to be bought!


you just proved my point..


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jan 12, 2021)

Can you imagine if this guy put together a team like GOATS or LAS MAMBACITAS!!!!!!!!! I think these Surf parents got it all wrong and should recruit this guy to come coach for them.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 13, 2021)

MARsSPEED said:


> Can you imagine if this guy put together a team like GOATS or LAS MAMBACITAS!!!!!!!!! I think these Surf parents got it all wrong and should recruit this guy to come coach for them.


GOATS FC was never put together to win anything, only to have fun.  Sometimes having fun and winning hand in hand.


----------



## BigTex (Jan 31, 2021)

Surf Cup should use this opportunity to build their brand. They should use social media to live stream a draw to determine brackets. That would eliminate the bracket fixing and they would have several followers and it would introduce some fun and “luck of the draw” action. The way I see it, if you make the bracket, then you could face anyone in it.

The two coaches should be suspended for a year and nothing more. They fixed a match which is wrong but it’s not like they stormed the capitol or burned the flag. Lessons are learned through correction not complete destruction.

The rest of us should go back to our lives and wait for the next scandal. My humble opinion, happy 2021!


----------



## Advantage (Jan 31, 2021)

So what was the final outcome ?
Lots of us have been losing our sleep over this


----------



## Advantage (Jan 31, 2021)

BigTex said:


> Surf Cup should use this opportunity to build their brand. They should use social media to live stream a draw to determine brackets. That would eliminate the bracket fixing and they would have several followers and it would introduce some fun and “luck of the draw” action. The way I see it, if you make the bracket, then you could face anyone in it.
> 
> The two coaches should be suspended for a year and nothing more. They fixed a match which is wrong but it’s not like they stormed the capitol or burned the flag. Lessons are learned through correction not complete destruction.
> 
> The rest of us should go back to our lives and wait for the next scandal. My humble opinion, happy 2021!


Yea they should be suspended and not be able to coach in AZ


----------



## Anon9 (Jan 31, 2021)

Advantage said:


> Yea they should be suspended and not be able to coach in AZ


Hopefully next Surf Cup is in Cali! Lol


----------



## ntxsoccerwire (Feb 18, 2021)

Surf is coming to Dallas guys.....  https://fut411.com/post/dallas-surf-launches-to-create-improved-player-opportunities-in-north-texas


----------



## Bubba (Feb 18, 2021)

Advantage said:


> So what was the final outcome ?
> Lots of us have been losing our sleep over this


Not excusing what the coaches did , which should not be done. This was a fu%#ed up year with covid. Good example on how not to act when you are an adult. 
Was  there  a sideline full of European club ,MLS Club scouts even college coaches  ? Asked my kids if they remember any U11 tournaments they said no . Also I remember the top U11 teams not being the top when it mattered most at college recruitment age. If any of your players are talented enough Pro scouts or college coaches will see them at the correct time


----------

